# Brook vs Jones now at 152



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

atsch Terrible from Brook IMO, he has had 10-11 weeks to get down to the limit and still can't do it. Does seem like he lacks the dedication to get to the top IMO


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Has been a 152 limit for a few weeks now


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

So would THIS mean he'll probably move up? I can see a repeat of the first fight now, which would be very damaging to any world ambitions IMO


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Thought the 152 had been rejected.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Brook would be better moving up anyway. With the likelihood of all the 140 bangers coming up soon 147 is fast becoming the most competitive division int he sport again and Brook would be lost in the minefield that could soon look like Mayweather, Pacquaio, Bradley, Marquez, Matthysse, Alexander, Garcia, Khan, Guerrero, Berto, Broner, Maidana, Rios, Ortiz and probably a few more I've left out.

154 is still good but Brook could probably find himself a way to a title there a lot easier.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Surely there's no way he can do 147 again after this?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Apparently he's staying at 147 after this fight.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Brook would be better moving up anyway. With the likelihood of all the 140 bangers coming up soon 147 is fast becoming the most competitive division int he sport again and Brook would be lost in the minefield that could soon look like Mayweather, Pacquaio, Bradley, Marquez, Matthysse, Alexander, Garcia, Khan, Guerrero, Berto, Broner, Maidana, Rios, Ortiz and probably a few more I've left out.
> 
> 154 is still good but Brook could probably find himself a way to a title there a lot easier.


The WBO route would have been great for him, but Baysangurov's been stripped, but still, Andrade and Martirosyan are beatable, as are the IBF's Molina and Smith


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Am I the only one that has noticed that Kell's weight issues only started when he stopped calling himself Special K? Coincidence I think not!


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> The WBO route would have been great for him, but Baysangurov's been stripped, but still, Andrade and Martirosyan are beatable, as are the IBF's Molina and Smith


I imagine they would all consider Brook beatable too. I wouldn't favour Brook over Andrade or Molina.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

I would be amazed if he made 147 again, two injury pullouts then a change from 150 to 152 doesn't bode well for someone going back down and competing in what Chatty rightly says will soon be the most loaded division in boxing once some of the top 140 lbers move up. 

A bit bored with Brook anyway, it's all fizzled out and I think Eddie knows it as well.


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't mind this if Kell was going to move up to 154 but Hearn has previously states that Brook will fight at 147 after this fight so therefore I don't see what benefit fighting at 152 can bring and if he hasn't worked hard to get down to the weight then he will be in for serious problems on Saturday night.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

His next fight will supposedly be at 147 that's when people can make judgement's.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> I imagine they would all consider Brook beatable too. I wouldn't favour Brook over Andrade or Molina.


Yeah, Martitosyan and Smith would be favourable. Brook STILL hasn't got a world-class name on his record


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

It was agreed at 150. Where does it say this fight is at 152?


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> It was agreed at 150. Where does it say this fight is at 152?


Brooks team asked the Jones camp to make the fight at 152 weeks agi but the Jones camp knocked the request back


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

icemax said:


> Brooks team asked the Jones camp to make the fight at 152 weeks agi but the Jones camp knocked the request back


Source?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Source?


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/tag/_/name/kell-brook

Came from here I think...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Source?





> • Although welterweight contender Kell Brook (29-0, 19 KOs) of England made several remarks this week about how everything is going well in his preparation for a rematch against Oklahoma City's Carson Jones (35-9-3, 25 KOs) on July 13 in Hull, England, Brook promoter Eddie Hearn acknowledged that he asked the Jones camp to amend the contract weight for the fight from 150 pounds to 152 because of weight issues. They are related to the fact Brook was limited in his workouts early in training camp because he was still recovering from a stress fracture in his right foot. The injury is what caused Brook to withdraw from a May 18 mandatory shot at welterweight titlist Devon Alexander. "I don't want to put too much pressure on him to make the weight and he was restricted early in camp because of [his] foot," Hearn said. "Can see a move to 154 soon." Jones manager Bobby Dobbs said their side rejected the push for the heavier weight.


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/tag/_/name/dan-goossen


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok its definitely at 152. Eddie just confirmed it on twitter:

*Eddie Hearn @EddieHearn*

*@BoltonTerrier @MatchroomBoxing changed to 152 a few weeks back*


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

BS move from Brook & Hearn. Kind of neglects what relevance the fight had. Jones isn't a small Welterweight though.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

They've kept it quiet too. Only revealed it just before the weigh in. Jones has a little dig about it in the press conference. Something about eating too many burgers to make 150..


----------



## ElCep (May 16, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Brook would be better moving up anyway. With the likelihood of all the 140 bangers coming up soon 147 is fast becoming the most competitive division int he sport again and Brook would be lost in the minefield that could soon look like Mayweather, Pacquaio, Bradley, Marquez, Matthysse, Alexander, Garcia, Khan, Guerrero, Berto, Broner, Maidana, Rios, Ortiz and probably a few more I've left out.
> 
> 154 is still good but Brook could probably find himself a way to a title there a lot easier.


That's an insanely deep talent pool.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

ElCep said:


> That's an insanely deep talent pool.


Yep not many divisions where Brook wouldn't get in the top 10 let alone top 20!

*Welterweight (147lbs)
CHB World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Juan Manuel Marquez
2. Manny Pacquiao
3. Timothy Bradley (WBO)
4. Devon Alexander (IBF)
5. Robert Guerrero
6. Adrien Broner (WBA)
7. Marcos Maidana
8. Ruslan Provodnikov
9. Paulie Mallignaggi
10. Jesse Vargas
11. Josesito Lopez
12. Victor Ortiz
13. Andre Berto
14. Shane Mosley
15. Kieth Thurman
16. Vyachaslev Senchenko
17. Diego Gabriel Chaves
18. Luis Carlos Abreegu
19. Randall Bailley
20. Amir Khan
*21. Kell Brook*
22. Leonard Bundu
23. Chris Van Heerden
24. Frank Gavin
25. Kevin Bizer


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

he has more of a chance winning a belt at 154 tbh.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> he has more of a chance winning a belt at 154 tbh.


Not sure I agree with that. We would need to see Brook at 154 first.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> BS move from Brook & Hearn. Kind of neglects what relevance the fight had. Jones isn't a small Welterweight though.


Still believe Brook aint having weight issues?

And that the next fight will '100% be at 147'?

I think he is struggling.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

Grant said:


> Still believe Brook aint having weight issues?
> 
> And that the next fight will '100% be at 147'?
> 
> I think he is struggling.


90% of fighters struggle to make weight. and I never said he wasnt struggling.

I asked Hearn 2 weeks ago if Brook was staying at 147 long term and he said yes. thats what I based it off.....things can change though!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

It's really sad how Brook's career is just dissolving in front of our eyes. Last year his momentum was pretty big and since the Alexander business, there's no interest in him whatsoever. It's time to pull the trigger on him and take a chance.


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

What do you guys reckon eddie will do with brook if he looks bad or loses?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

Franco AFC said:


> What do you guys reckon eddie will do with brook if he looks bad or loses?


Stick by him and keep on going probably move up in weight. They will just blame inactivity and losing weight.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I wouldn't be too sad to see Brook lose, he's all sizzle and no steak as far as I can see.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> 90% of fighters struggle to make weight. and I never said he wasnt struggling.
> 
> I asked Hearn 2 weeks ago if Brook was staying at 147 long term and he said yes. thats what I based it off.....things can change though!


You can't have it all ways Rob. These rumours have been rife for while. Especially with that running after a chocolate bar story.

You said you believed all that so by definition you didn't think he was stuggling.

He won't see 147 again that much has been apparent for a while. Eddie didn't give you the whole story I am sorry to say.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

Grant said:


> You can't have it all ways Rob. These rumours have been rife for while. Especially with that running after a chocolate bar story.
> 
> You said you believed all that so by definition you didn't think he was stuggling.
> 
> He won't see 147 again that much has been apparent for a while. Eddie didn't give you the whole story I am sorry to say.


When did I say he wasn't struggling?

I am still inclined to beleive Brooks next fight will be at 147lbs. But that doesn't mean he doesn't struggle.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Grant said:


> Especially with that running after a chocolate bar story.


What? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I wouldn't be too sad to see Brook lose, he's all sizzle and no steak as far as I can see.


Tend to agree. But the UK doesn't produce many fighters with Brooks talent level so I am still want him to do well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

Wallet said:


> What? :lol:


Brooks injury was genuine. But how he got it was quite worrying. He ate a couple of twix bars during the build up and then panicked and went for a run in the snow and fucked his ankle.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Brooks injury was genuine. But how he got it was quite worrying. He ate a couple of twix bars during the build up and then panicked and went for a run in the snow and fucked his ankle.


:rofl


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> :rofl


Tell me about it.



robpalmer135 said:


> Brooks injury was genuine. But how he got it was quite worrying. He ate a couple of twix bars during the build up and then panicked and went for a run in the snow and fucked his ankle.


Well you think he has a future at 147. Or at least did til yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

Grant said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> Well you think he has a future at 147. Or at least did til yesterday.


I still do. But that doesn't mean he doesn't struggle to make weight.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I still do. But that doesn't mean he doesn't struggle to make weight.


FFS Rob, nobody is talking about him struggling to make weight in a normal sense.

He has outgrown the weight and wasted a load of time on final elimators.

He has acheived nothing, and he is unlikely to anytime soon now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

Grant said:


> FFS Rob, nobody is talking about him struggling to make weight in a normal sense.
> 
> He has outgrown the weight and wasted a load of time on final elimators.
> 
> He has acheived nothing, and he is unlikely to anytime soon now.


He has only had one final eliminator?

Winning the British title outright means nothing? and he is mandatory for the Khan v Alexander winner. Will fight them within 8 months.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> He has only had one final eliminator?
> 
> Winning the British title outright means nothing? and he is mandatory for the Khan v Alexander winner. Will fight them within 8 months.


Eliminator/final eliminator. Meh.

He won't be fighting those unless they are going to 154 Rob.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

Grant said:


> Eliminator/final eliminator. Meh.
> 
> He won't be fighting those unless they are going to 154 Rob.


Any fight can be an eliminator. That doesn't mean anything. Final Eliminator is what means something. Its worth noting Hearn was clear about this prior to the Jones fight.

We shall see.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Brooks injury was genuine. But how he got it was quite worrying. He ate a couple of twix bars during the build up and then panicked and went for a run in the snow and fucked his ankle.


:lol:

Please tell me that's the official reason they gave?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

His 'momentum' was even shit. The pinnacle was his performance versus Matthew Hatton, and that's saying something.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> :lol:
> 
> Please tell me that's the official reason they gave?


Of course not.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Any fight can be an eliminator. That doesn't mean anything. Final Eliminator is what means something. Its worth noting Hearn was clear about this prior to the Jones fight.
> 
> We shall see.


He had about three or four fights which were his last before a world title fight. It was a running joke on here.

I mistakenly thought they were all final eliminators. That's how little attention I paid.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

Grant said:


> He had about three or four fights which were his last before a world title fight. It was a running joke on here.
> 
> I mistakenly thought they were all final eliminators. That's how little attention I paid.


Who said they were the fight before a world title?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Any fight can be an eliminator. That doesn't mean anything. Final Eliminator is what means something. Its worth noting Hearn was clear about this prior to the Jones fight.
> 
> We shall see.


Was he?

The announcement after the result of the Jones fight was "and the winner who will challenge for the coveted world title...".


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Who said they were the fight before a world title?


Kell, Sky, Sir Eddie. How come you're so oblivious when it suits?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Was he?
> 
> The announcement after the result of the Jones fight was "and the winner who will challenge for the coveted world title...".


was it? lol!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

Grant said:


> Kell, Sky, Sir Eddie. How come you're so oblivious when it suits?





robpalmer135 said:


> BS move from Brook & Hearn. Kind of neglects what relevance the fight had. Jones isn't a small Welterweight though.


DM me your email and I will send you something.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Carson Jones proper funny at the press conference today. Eddie Hearn goes;

"I don't normally say stuff like this Carson at press conferences but I've got to tell you, this man on my right (Brook) is about to unleash a lot of frustration."

Carson goes;

"Too bad he can't make 150lbs, eating all those burgers."

:lol:


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

I've just watched the presser and I'm a bit worried about Kell Brook, he just didn't seem motivated somehow. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> I've just watched the presser and I'm a bit worried about Kell Brook, he just didn't seem motivated somehow. Hope I'm wrong.


yeh seems like Hearn was g'ing him up!


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> DM me your email and I will send you something.


Not sure of the relevance of the Jones post.

Ok.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> yeh seems like Hearn was g'ing him up!


Exactly


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> was it? lol!


[video=dailymotion;xs1bfr]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xs1bfr_2012-07-07-kell-brook-vs-carson-jones_sport#.Ud2ynzt1-So[/video]

53:15

There were a lot of mentions about being in line for the winner of Bailey-Jones in the build up too.

To say they was clear about it not being a final eliminator prior to the fight is bollocks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

Wallet said:


> [video=dailymotion;xs1bfr]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xs1bfr_2012-07-07-kell-brook-vs-carson-jones_sport#.Ud2ynzt1-So[/video]
> 
> 53:15
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. Can see why people are so frustrated by it now.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

this is a 10 rounder ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> this is a 10 rounder ?


yes.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Eddie telling people that Brook is staying at 147 :lol:

Very sneaky move from Brook and Hearn giving Jones a weeks notice when Kell has probably knew all along, did he even try to make weight.

Wouldn't be fussed in the slightest if he lost, lost all interest in him.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

CamelCase said:


> Eddie telling people that Brook is staying at 147 :lol:
> 
> Very sneaky move from Brook and Hearn giving Jones a weeks notice when Kell has probably knew all along, did he even try to make weight.
> 
> Wouldn't be fussed in the slightest if he lost, lost all interest in him.


It was changed to 152 weeks ago and was at 150 before anyway.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Brook's whole career has been something of a comedy. Warren saw his limitations and tried to keep him protected, Hearn took him and matched him very carefully (and promoted him well), but realised that he had serious limitations against Jones and matched him as soft as possible. 

Maybe they think there are easier ways to win a belt at 154.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

I remember Hearn saying a world title was a possibility next after N'Dou ffs! Then they fight in millions of eliminators, turn down a shot at Bradley as they didn't back themselves, fucked up with ill discipline for Alexander and cant be fucked to get down to 150 for Jones. He's hit self destruct and will likely never get back the little momentum and confidence he had pre-Alexander I.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Franco AFC said:


> What do you guys reckon eddie will do with brook if he looks bad or loses?


Take him fishing out on the lake


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I remember Hearn saying a world title was a possibility next after N'Dou ffs! Then they fight in millions of eliminators, turn down a shot at Bradley as they didn't back themselves, fucked up with ill discipline for Alexander and cant be fucked to get down to 150 for Jones. He's hit self destruct and will likely never get back the little momentum and confidence he had pre-Alexander I.


Ok....not this Bradley stuff. We have been over this already this week!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Ok....not this Bradley stuff. We have been over this already this week!


Well I haven't been on here, but its still a shocking decision not to back Kell and just take it, because as it stands he hasn't had a world title shot, and wont get one soon. Look at Adonis, could have chased his mandatory shot, but gambled against Dawson and is now in a much better position


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Well I haven't been on here, but its still a shocking decision not to back Kell and just take it, because as it stands he hasn't had a world title shot, and wont get one soon. Look at Adonis, could have chased his mandatory shot, but gambled against Dawson and is now in a much better position


Kell Brook was coming of a poor performance and was 4 weeks away from an IBF final eliminator against a winnable opponent, which he won and secured himself the fight against Devon Alexander, an easier fight, for at least 3x the amount of money with no options. Adonis Stevenson faced Chad Dawson is his hometown, he was mandatory for Carl Froch but that fight was unlikely to happen for another 4-5 months. The Alexander fight was originally set for Jan 19th...5 weeks after the Bradley fight was proposed to take place, and Bradley didn't even fight on that date.

It would have made no sense for them to take the fight with Bradley given the position they were in. You honestly telling me if you were in Hearns position you would have taken the Bradley fight over Alexander for 3x the money with no options 5 weeks later?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

I think he may be dumber than amir khan


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Kell Brook was coming of a poor performance and was 4 weeks away from an IBF final eliminator against a winnable opponent, which he won and secured himself the fight against Devon Alexander, an easier fight, for at least 3x the amount of money with no options. Adonis Stevenson faced Chad Dawson is his hometown, he was mandatory for Carl Froch but that fight was unlikely to happen for another 4-5 months. The Alexander fight was originally set for Jan 19th...5 weeks after the Bradley fight was proposed to take place, and Bradley didn't even fight on that date.
> 
> It would have made no sense for them to take the fight with Bradley given the position they were in. You honestly telling me if you were in Hearns position you would have taken the Bradley fight over Alexander for 3x the money with no options 5 weeks later?


I wonder if Brook is regretting it now?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Kell Brook was coming of a poor performance and was 4 weeks away from an IBF final eliminator against a winnable opponent, which he won and secured himself the fight against Devon Alexander, an easier fight, for at least 3x the amount of money with no options. Adonis Stevenson faced Chad Dawson is his hometown, he was mandatory for Carl Froch but that fight was unlikely to happen for another 4-5 months. The Alexander fight was originally set for Jan 19th...5 weeks after the Bradley fight was proposed to take place, and Bradley didn't even fight on that date.
> 
> It would have made no sense for them to take the fight with Bradley given the position they were in. You honestly telling me if you were in Hearns position you would have taken the Bradley fight over Alexander for 3x the money with no options 5 weeks later?


Ok,did he a)fight for a world title? b)earn 3x more than the Bradley offer by not fighting?

I would have bitten their hand off, you never know what will happen in boxing as shown here, and if youre angling for a shot and you get offered one you have to take it, as proven here.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Ok,did he a)fight for a world title? b)earn 3x more than the Bradley offer by not fighting?
> 
> I would have bitten their hand off, you never know what will happen in boxing as shown here, and if youre angling for a shot and you get offered one you have to take it, as proven here.


Wasn't this right after Bradley got the decision over Pacquiao? Instead Hearn and Brook were happy to wait to face a lesser opponent who had already lost convincingly to Bradley and had scraped by Kotelnik and Matthysse (which some feel Devon lost both fights).

It might be understandable from a business standpoint, except that it's utterly shameful. If Brook had beaten Bradley he'd have been in line for much better things and, considering how sloppy Tim was in his very next outing, Brook might have had a chance. Instead he's a year along the line, has lost his shot at Alexander, and now appears to be on his way to 154 out of a combination of weight gain and desire to pick up a cheap title.

New age promoting, apparently.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Wasn't this right after Bradley got the decision over Pacquiao? Instead Hearn and Brook were happy to wait to face a lesser opponent who had already lost convincingly to Bradley and had scraped by Kotelnik and Matthysse (which some feel Devon lost both fights).
> 
> It might be understandable from a business standpoint, except that it's utterly shameful. If Brook had beaten Bradley he'd have been in line for much better things and, considering how sloppy Tim was in his very next outing, Brook might have had a chance. Instead he's a year along the line, has lost his shot at Alexander, and now appears to be on his way to 154 out of a combination of weight gain and desire to pick up a cheap title.
> 
> New age promoting, apparently.


Exactly, they wanted the easier option but would have still paraded Brook as a world champion. Bradley is not unbeatable, hes a solid guy but not elite imo, sure he would have been favourite over Kell but occasionally you have to take risks especially with a mercurial talent like Kell


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Brook's whole career has been something of a comedy. Warren saw his limitations and tried to keep him protected, Hearn took him and matched him very carefully (and promoted him well), but realised that he had serious limitations against Jones and matched him as soft as possible.
> 
> Maybe they think there are easier ways to win a belt at 154.


He was putting him in with Alexander?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Ok,did he a)fight for a world title? b)earn 3x more than the Bradley offer by not fighting?
> 
> I would have bitten their hand off, you never know what will happen in boxing as shown here, and if youre angling for a shot and you get offered one you have to take it, as proven here.


They already had another guaranteed shot!!!! I will let 5 other posters from a thread yesterday reply when this was discussed.



Marlow said:


> Do people just ignore the injuries to Brook to sensationlise their own point?





Roe said:


> Looks like it.





Scorpio78 said:


> I like brook he has been unlucky with injuries





Mandanda said:


> Yep.





sim_reiss said:


> Turning down the Bradley fight for the Alexander was a no-brainer. Without injuries he would have fought for the IBF belt a month later for much better terms. Is it that difficult to comprehend? You're treating the subsequent injuries as relevant to a business decision made long before...
> 
> I also have a feeling the fight wouldn't have come off anyway. Bradley and Top Rank were at logerheads and he didn't get out til March - I doubt that their December date depended exclusively on getting the famous Kell Brook, conqueror of Galarza.
> 
> That being said, he's in a much worse position now. There's no way he'd ever get offered the Broner fight but hypothetically I would 100% take it. It's a good match up stylistically for Kell and the pay/exposure would be far better than Bradley...





sim_reiss said:


> _"You know what was a stupid decision, getting injured..."_


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Wasn't this right after Bradley got the decision over Pacquiao? Instead Hearn and Brook were happy to wait to face a lesser opponent who had already lost convincingly to Bradley and had scraped by Kotelnik and Matthysse (which some feel Devon lost both fights).
> 
> It might be understandable from a business standpoint, except that it's utterly shameful. If Brook had beaten Bradley he'd have been in line for much better things and, considering how sloppy Tim was in his very next outing, Brook might have had a chance. Instead he's a year along the line, has lost his shot at Alexander, and now appears to be on his way to 154 out of a combination of weight gain and desire to pick up a cheap title.
> 
> New age promoting, apparently.


No promoter in the history of boxing would have taken the Bradley fight when Alexander for 3x the money with no options was on the table!


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Grant said:


> Well you think he has a future at 147. Or at least did til yesterday.


He only seems to have struggled with weight since he got that conditioning coach on board


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

icemax said:


> He only seems to have struggled with weight since he got that conditioning coach on board


I think he has always struggled. Allot of the time though these strength & conditioners/nutritionists end up getting a fighter to put on weight rather than gain it. Brook was hardly flabby before, now that he is doing more weight training and eating good food, he is naturally gaining more muscle and muscle weighs more than fat!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> He was putting him in with Alexander?


Alexander was the softest option available and, make no mistake, Hearn was hoping he could force Devon to vacate.



robpalmer135 said:


> No promoter in the history of boxing would have taken the Bradley fight when Alexander for 3x the money with no options was on the table!


That's beside the point. I understand the business logic of it, but that doesn't make it any better for Brook to outright avoid the fight to try and pick up a belt against a weaker champion. That's exactly the sort of thing you would criticise Warren for.

And, as it turns out, Brook has made exactly 3 times what he did by not taking the Bradley fight: nothing. It was a cynical ploy that has backfired on Brook and Hearn.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Alexander was the softest option available and, make no mistake, Hearn was hoping he could force Devon to vacate.
> 
> That's beside the point. I understand the business logic of it, but that doesn't make it any better for Brook to outright avoid the fight to try and pick up a belt against a weaker champion. That's exactly the sort of thing you would criticise Warren for.
> 
> And, as it turns out, Brook has made exactly 3 times what he did by not taking the Bradley fight: nothing. It was a cynical ploy that has backfired on Brook and Hearn.


So what would have been the pros of taking the Bradley fight?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> No promoter in the history of boxing would have taken the Bradley fight when Alexander for 3x the money with no options was on the table!


What did Bradley offer? Because I doubt they even discussed figures. And what options would he have had if he fought Alexander?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Marlow said:


> So what would have been the pros of taking the Bradley fight?


He'd have been facing the better fighter, primarily. He'd have actually had a fight by now. If he'd beaten him, he'd have been able to say he beat the guy who beat Manny Pacquiao. He'd also get exposure on HBO, a good performance (win or lose) could have gained him further fights on the network (see Macklin). As opposed to right now when he has... the sum total of nothing. And now he's facing Carson Jones again.

Yes, he was unlucky, but sometimes you need to gamble in boxing. Especially when you're a coddled Euro-level fighter wanting to get to world-level.

I understand the business reasons, they're just not very convincing when you don't actually have that fight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Alexander was the softest option available and, make no mistake, Hearn was hoping he could force Devon to vacate.


Hearn is allot of things but he isn't stupid. There would have been a much quicker and easier way to get Alexander to vacate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> He'd have been facing the better fighter, primarily. He'd have actually had a fight by now. If he'd beaten him, he'd have been able to say he beat the guy who beat Manny Pacquiao. He'd also get exposure on HBO, a good performance (win or lose) could have gained him further fights on the network (see Macklin). As opposed to right now when he has... the sum total of nothing. And now he's facing Carson Jones again.
> 
> Yes, he was unlucky, but sometimes you need to gamble in boxing. Especially when you're a coddled Euro-level fighter wanting to get to world-level.
> 
> I understand the business reasons, they're just not very convincing when you don't actually have that fight.


Alexander was still a gamble....but he was getting well paid and if the gamble paid of it would have been for a higher reward.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> He'd have been facing the better fighter, primarily. He'd have actually had a fight by now. If he'd beaten him, he'd have been able to say he beat the guy who beat Manny Pacquiao. He'd also get exposure on HBO, a good performance (win or lose) could have gained him further fights on the network (see Macklin). As opposed to right now when he has... the sum total of nothing. And now he's facing Carson Jones again.
> 
> Yes, he was unlucky, but sometimes you need to gamble in boxing. Especially when you're a coddled Euro-level fighter wanting to get to world-level.
> 
> I understand the business reasons, they're just not very convincing when you don't actually have that fight.


If the fight with Alexander had never been made then I suppose you'd have a point but it was only derailed because of injury.

Supposing he gets injured training for Bradley after giving up his mandatory spot, then he'd have less than he has now cos he'd not be mandatory.

You can only play the hand you're dealt, Hearn made the right decision imo.

Its all about levels, I think the majority would agree that Bradley is better than Alexander, surely Alexander would be a stepping stone to someone like Bradley. Look at Burns, he's a World champ and still doesn't feel ready to get in with Broner.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Alexander was still a gamble....but he was getting well paid and if the gamble paid of it would have been for a higher reward.


So, basically Brook is at the exact same place he was 12 months ago, fighting Carson Jones. I keep saying it, I understand the business reasons, but it's only good business if you follow through.

And, from my perspective, Brook wasn't ready to fight Alexander based on his performance against Jones. People jumping over his next win against a guy whose chin makes David Price's look like Oliver McCall's! Just watch Ouali taking Saldivia out - it's comical how chinny this guy is and that apparently showed Brook's improvements.

It was a bad gamble against either Bradley or Alexander, who's still formidable against anyone below world-level. Brook hasn't shown he's above that, IMO.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> No promoter in the history of boxing would have taken the Bradley fight when Alexander for 3x the money with no options was on the table!


This.

Would have been an awful move.

Timbo is a class above.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Marlow said:


> If the fight with Alexander had never been made then I suppose you'd have a point but it was only derailed because of injury.
> 
> Supposing he gets injured training for Bradley after giving up his mandatory spot, then he'd have less than he has now cos he'd not be mandatory.
> 
> ...


I'm right either way. You can argue the business logic, but a lot of people criticise Warren for the exact same thing. IMO, it was stupid turning down the Bradley fight, even for the low money. But I'm not the one getting punched in the head for a living, so that's fair enough. But since Brook's looking likely to end up at 154 in the near-future, it's not really been the smartest of gambles over all. That's not Eddie's fault, of course, but this whole plan hasn't worked out particularly.

And if Brook had beaten Alexander, he'd have paraded that belt like the shiny bauble it is and gone nowhere near Timmy.

*Also, why have you fabricated a quote by me in your sig? Or at the very least taken it entirely out of context?


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I'm right either way. You can argue the business logic, but a lot of people criticise Warren for the exact same thing. IMO, it was stupid turning down the Bradley fight, even for the low money. But I'm not the one getting punched in the head for a living, so that's fair enough. But since Brook's looking likely to end up at 154 in the near-future, it's not really been the smartest of gambles over all. That's not Eddie's fault, of course, but this whole plan hasn't worked out particularly.
> 
> And if Brook had beaten Alexander, he'd have paraded that belt like the shiny bauble it is and gone nowhere near Timmy.
> *
> *Also, why have you fabricated a quote by me in your sig? Or at the very least taken it entirely out of contex*t?


Do you not believe this to be the case?


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I'm right either way. You can argue the business logic, but a lot of people criticise Warren for the exact same thing. IMO, it was stupid turning down the Bradley fight, even for the low money. But I'm not the one getting punched in the head for a living, so that's fair enough. But since Brook's looking likely to end up at 154 in the near-future, it's not really been the smartest of gambles over all. That's not Eddie's fault, of course, but this whole plan hasn't worked out particularly.
> 
> And if Brook had beaten Alexander, he'd have paraded that belt like the shiny bauble it is and gone nowhere near Timmy.
> *
> *Also, why have you fabricated a quote by me in your sig? Or at the very least taken it entirely out of contex*t?


Do you not believe this to be the case?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Do you not believe this to be the case?


I wouldn't have stopped at just Ricky Burns. You underrate the power of a well-prepared Kevin Mitchell.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> So, basically Brook is at the exact same place he was 12 months ago, fighting Carson Jones. I keep saying it, I understand the business reasons, but it's only good business if you follow through.
> 
> And, from my perspective, Brook wasn't ready to fight Alexander based on his performance against Jones. People jumping over his next win against a guy whose chin makes David Price's look like Oliver McCall's! Just watch Ouali taking Saldivia out - it's comical how chinny this guy is and that apparently showed Brook's improvements.
> 
> It was a bad gamble against either Bradley or Alexander, who's still formidable against anyone below world-level. Brook hasn't shown he's above that, IMO.


Once again....I go to the opinions of many other respected posters.



Marlow said:


> Do people just ignore the injuries to Brook to sensationlise their own point?





Roe said:


> Looks like it.





Scorpio78 said:


> I like brook he has been unlucky with injuries





Mandanda said:


> Yep.





sim_reiss said:


> Turning down the Bradley fight for the Alexander was a no-brainer. Without injuries he would have fought for the IBF belt a month later for much better terms. Is it that difficult to comprehend? You're treating the subsequent injuries as relevant to a business decision made long before...
> 
> I also have a feeling the fight wouldn't have come off anyway. Bradley and Top Rank were at logerheads and he didn't get out til March - I doubt that their December date depended exclusively on getting the famous Kell Brook, conqueror of Galarza.
> 
> That being said, he's in a much worse position now. There's no way he'd ever get offered the Broner fight but hypothetically I would 100% take it. It's a good match up stylistically for Kell and the pay/exposure would be far better than Bradley...





sim_reiss said:


> _"You know what was a stupid decision, getting injured..."_





robpalmer135 said:


> No promoter in the history of boxing would have taken the Bradley fight when Alexander for 3x the money with no options was on the table!





Wallet said:


> This.
> 
> Would have been an awful move.
> 
> Timbo is a class above.


Brook is in that position because he got injured.....and in your own words you didn't think he was ready for the Alexander fight so whats your issue with him fighting Jones again, then 1/2 fringe world level guys so he can get ready for Alexander?

If Brook had beaten Alexander he would have been in a seriously good position. The Khan fight is the obvious big money fight. He would be the only top 15 Welterweight not promoted by Top Rank or Goldenboy, which means he could fight any of there guys and negotiate a favorable deal to do so, and he could still make big money defending the IBF title in Sheffield. If Brook had beaten Bradley, he would have re matched him for small money.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Brook's whole career has been something of a comedy. _Warren saw his limitations and tried to keep him protected_,


Na, Kell breezed through British & Euro level without ever being really tested, it was only as he approached title level when the problems with Kell's progression really started.

If you believe Frank, Kell (& his Dad) turned down a fight with Mike Jones at 147 & an IBF title fight with Bundrage up at 154 so it isn't a lack of opportunity that has led to Kell's career stagnating these last few years.



> Hearn took him and matched him very carefully (and promoted him well), but realised that he had serious limitations against Jones and matched him as soft as possible.


Kell was still doing his own nutrition for the Jones fight, he made the weight badly & had to fight 5 rounds with a broken nose but he still won.

Next was a final eliminator then he was scheduled to fight Alexander as a mandatory challenger, is that really the softest route?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

DrMo said:


> If you believe Frank, Kell (& his Dad) turned down a fight with Mike Jones at 147 & an IBF title fight with Bundrage up at 154 so it isn't a lack of opportunity that has led to Kell's career stagnating these last few years.


Kell Brook and his Dad have always refuted this.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Once again....I go to the opinions of many other respected posters.


Oh come on Rob. Tagging "respected" at the front of a bunch of people on the internet is no better than people saying "respected" boxing journalist Dan Rafael (which he often is called, bizarrely). And you bring up a whole bunch of stuff in those quotes that has nothing to with what I said.

I'm not suggesting Brook has ducked the Alexander fight. He's been unlucky with injuries, but in retrospect the decisions they made have not worked out very well. And, in MY opinion, the Bradley fight would have done more for him. Disagree if you desire, that's fine. It's just how I'm looking at things.



> Brook is in that position because he got injured.....and in your own words you didn't think he was ready for the Alexander fight so whats your issue with him fighting Jones again, then 1/2 fringe world level guys so he can get ready for Alexander?


I have no issue with it, but all I'm saying is that the desire to get Brook in against Alexander seemed to ignore the development Brook still needed. It's just ironic that, despite all their efforts, they've moved no further forward at all.



> If Brook had beaten Alexander he would have been in a seriously good position. The Khan fight is the obvious big money fight. He would be the only top 15 Welterweight not promoted by Top Rank or Goldenboy, which means he could fight any of there guys and negotiate a favorable deal to do so, and he could still make big money defending the IBF title in Sheffield. If Brook had beaten Bradley, he would have re matched him for small money.


He's nowhere near any of those fights. He'd have lost to Alexander anyway, IMO.

*Also, I just noticed you added your own name as a "respected" poster. :lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Kell Brook and his Dad have always refuted this.


Emails or stfu


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> He'd have been facing the better fighter, primarily. He'd have actually had a fight by now. If he'd beaten him, he'd have been able to say he beat the guy who beat Manny Pacquiao. He'd also get exposure on HBO, a good performance (win or lose) could have gained him further fights on the network (see Macklin). As opposed to right now when he has... the sum total of nothing. And now he's facing Carson Jones again.
> 
> Yes, he was unlucky, but sometimes you need to gamble in boxing. Especially when you're a coddled Euro-level fighter wanting to get to world-level.
> 
> I understand the business reasons, they're just not very convincing when you don't actually have that fight.


Beating Alexander on HBO would have been a better career move than losing to Bradley on HBO, so it's not hard to see why they chose Alexander. Brook would have been able to have a full training camp to prepare against a lesser opponent, so it was the right choice to make.

As fans, we don't want to see fighters avoid the toughest challenges but you need a realistic opinion sometimes. Alexander was the more attractive choice by a long way, and it's not as if Brook didn't fight Bradley because he chose a bum. It was still going to be a tough fight and a definite step up in opposition.

I think going with Alexander was the right choice, it's just unfortunate that injuries stopped the fight from happening. Both fighters were plagued with injury, which is quite unusual.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Oh come on Rob. Tagging "respected" at the front of a bunch of people on the internet is no better than people saying "respected" boxing journalist Dan Rafael (which he often is called, bizarrely). And you bring up a whole bunch of stuff in those quotes that has nothing to with what I said.
> 
> I'm not suggesting Brook has ducked the Alexander fight. He's been unlucky with injuries, but in retrospect the decisions they made have not worked out very well. And, in MY opinion, the Bradley fight would have done more for him. Disagree if you desire, that's fine. It's just how I'm looking at things.
> 
> ...


So those are not respected posters on this forum? And I only put myself in there because it was relevent to Wallets point, agreeing with me that no other promoter in history would have taken the Bradley fight based on the position they were in. The reason why I posted those is because you were ignoring the fact that Brook got injured by complaining about the fact he was in the same position he was in a year ago......he is only there because he got injured!!

you did suggest thats what his promoter wanted >>>>>



dftaylor said:


> Alexander was the softest option available and, make no mistake, Hearn was hoping he could force Devon to vacate.


Lets say Brook is staying at 147lbs. Who do you match him with after Jones in September & December to prepare him for world class? (Alexander or Khan)


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Let's be honest, the only respectable poster on this forum is @Bryn.
@Teeto was the voice of the revolution, so he won't get respect from the unwashed masses. And neither will @Pabby, as they're all jealous of dat hair.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Let's be honest, the only respectable poster on this forum is @Bryn.
> 
> @Teeto was the voice of the revolution, so he won't get respect from the unwashed masses. And neither will @Pabby, as they're all jealous of dat hair.


thanks man, I'm touched

WAR BRYN


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

Teeto said:


> thanks man, I'm touched
> 
> WAR BRYN


Opinion on all this Teeto?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Opinion on all this Teeto?


I hate catchweights, can't stand them


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> So those are not respected posters on this forum? And I only put myself in there because it was relevent to Wallets point, agreeing with me that no other promoter in history would have taken the Bradley fight based on the position they were in. The reason why I posted those is because you were ignoring the fact that Brook got injured by complaining about the fact he was in the same position he was in a year ago......he is only there because he got injured!!
> 
> you did suggest thats what his promoter wanted >>>>>
> 
> Lets say Brook is staying at 147lbs. Who do you match him with after Jones in September & December to prepare him for world class? (Alexander or Khan)


It's more that you feel qualified to say who is and isn't, then include yourself. That's just quite funny.

I didn't ignore the injuries. You've connected two separate statements which were unrelated. Hearn would have liked Devon to vacate. I suspect Alexander's injury had a lot to do with poor ticket sales and getting a new venue. And that Mayweather fight rumour...

The point I made was that it's simply ironic, after all the eliminators, and the close call with Jones, and the injuries, he's in the exact same position.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> It's more that you feel qualified to say who is and isn't, then include yourself. That's just quite funny.
> 
> I didn't ignore the injuries. You've connected two separate statements which were unrelated. Hearn would have liked Devon to vacate. I suspect Alexander's injury had a lot to do with poor ticket sales and getting a new venue. And that Mayweather fight rumour...
> 
> The point I made was that it's simply ironic, after all the eliminators, and the close call with Jones, and the injuries, he's in the exact same position.


I explained why I included myself!!! Not related....the comments were in the same thread!

Like I said. Had Hearn wanted Alexander to vacate they could have done that quite easily. Hearn is not stupid.

But in a position you think he should be in....he still needs to gain expirience at world level. Again I ask the question. Lets say Brook is staying at 147lbs. Who do you match him with after Jones in September & December to prepare him for world class?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Let's be honest, the only respectable poster on this forum is @Bryn.
> 
> @Teeto was the voice of the revolution, so he won't get respect from the unwashed masses. And neither will @Pabby, as they're all jealous of dat hair.


We don't do this for the props, we do this for the hip-hop. Shout out to the masses regardless though because they are the people and this is for the people.

@Bryn is a good man, I was once convinced his sperm was so potent that his child was born 5 months early. That's trill spill.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> We don't do this for the props, we do this for the hip-hop. Shout out to the masses regardless though because they are the people and this is for the people.
> 
> @Bryn is a good man, I was once convinced his sperm was so potent that his child was born 5 months early. That's trill spill.


God bless you. Even when others tried to undermine the revolution you gave the people a platform to voice their opinions. You are a legend.

Not like that cunt @Jay.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I explained why I included myself!!!


And it was still funny.



> Not related....the comments were in the same thread!


Which doesn't make them directly related. If I had said, "Eddie was trying to get Devon to vacate and Brook's injuries were part of that", then fine. I never said that though. It appears you've decided that my view is the same as the views of others, which it isn't.



> Like I said. Had Hearn wanted Alexander to vacate they could have done that quite easily. Hearn is not stupid.


This is worthy of some discussion. Hearn's intelligence is beside the point. He could have gone to purse bid with an eye-watering sum. But, he'd be running the risk that Alexander's camp accepted the offer and Hearn would be forced to raise money that the fight couldn't generate.



> But in a position you think he should be in....he still needs to gain expirience at world level. Again I ask the question. Lets say Brook is staying at 147lbs. Who do you match him with after Jones in September & December to prepare him for world class?


I didn't ignore it the first time, I was using my tablet and can't be arsed writing loads of text into a tiny box. I'll have a think about this.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Hindsight is a wonderful thing, and yes he may regret not taking the Bradley fight now, but at the time it was an absolute no-brainer. It's like saying fighters shouldn't take tune-ups before big fights, in those cases they are not expecting to lose so they take that chance, it's even more unthinkable that Brook would get injured constantly all of a sudden and miss out on his title shot.

As Rob said, why would you not wait an extra 5 weeks after the Bradley date and fight a more beatable guy (but still world-class opponent) for triple the money with no options? At the time Top Rank made their offer to Matchroom, they were already lining up the Saldivia fight, knowing that a win - which was always forecast and expected - would guarantee them a shot at Alexander.

They were arguably in a much stronger position come November than they were August, and it's a no-brainer for me. As I said, hindsight is a wonderful thing. Kell and his teams only mistake was getting injured, not turning down the Bradley fight for a better route.

Anyway, in terms of where Kell is now, I'm not sure whether he'll be staying at 147. It seems like his strength and conditioning team may be attempting to get him _too _lean and he's packing on possibly more muscle meaning he's not making weight any easier, but it also seems like he's just lost motivation at the moment. It must be hard having been at his highest on the verge of a world-title shot whilst in peak form, but he's got to rebuild himself, pick himself up and know that in 8 months time he'll be getting that shot all over again.

I personally hope he stays at 147, even if it's a minefield of talent he'll have to contend with. I just get the feeling that 154 will not suit him at all. As for the Jones fight, I'm expecting Jones to look pretty bad like he did against Byrne and show that in reality, he's a low-level gatekeeper and not a contender, but I suspect Brook will also look sluggish, rusty and cruise to an unimpressive points win.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I hate catchweights, can't stand them


:lol:


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

2013 is the year of the 152 championship.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

They should have a Royal Rumble at the end of every calendar year to make up for the ridiculous amounts of weight-classes and catchweight fights.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Let's be honest, the only respectable poster on this forum is @Bryn.
> 
> @Teeto was the voice of the revolution, so he won't get respect from the unwashed masses. And neither will @Pabby, as they're all jealous of dat hair.





Teeto said:


> thanks man, I'm touched
> 
> WAR BRYN





Pabby said:


> We don't do this for the props, we do this for the hip-hop. Shout out to the masses regardless though because they are the people and this is for the people.
> 
> @Bryn is a good man, I was once convinced his sperm was so potent that his child was born 5 months early. That's trill spill.


Lads. :good

I've not got much of an opinion on this, I've been more frustrated by Brook's career than I have Cleverly's, and that's saying something. I'm of the opinion that Kell cannot hang at world level anyways, but I just wish he would actually have a fight with some intrigue. Plus, he's essentially fucked around so much at WW that he's missed the boat and outgrown the weight, I'll look forward to seeing him against a decent LMW to see how he fare's, cannot imagine it would be too well though.

Brook is smoke and mirrors, in my opinion.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> We don't do this for the props, we do this for the hip-hop. Shout out to the masses regardless though because they are the people and this is for the people.
> 
> @Bryn is a good man, I was once convinced his sperm was so potent that his child was born 5 months early. That's trill spill.


:rofl


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think he has always struggled. Allot of the time though these strength & conditioners/nutritionists end up getting a fighter to put on weight rather than gain it. Brook was hardly flabby before, now that he is doing more weight training and eating good food, he is naturally gaining more muscle and muscle weighs more than fat!


Surely its a conditioning coaches job to get the fighter on the scales at the right weight and in the best possible condition, nothing more, nothing less


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Bryn said:


> ........... and outgrown the weight


Brook hasn't outgrown the weight....He's 27 years old and he stopped growing to all intents and purposes 4 years ago. Fighters only go through the weights when they get post 30 as they aren't able to maintain the same level of fitness that they were able to when they were in their prime....Brook is in his prime but obviously way too fond of the mars bars


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

icemax said:


> Brook hasn't outgrown the weight....He's 27 years old and he stopped growing to all intents and purposes 4 years ago. Fighters only go through the weights when they get post 30 as they aren't able to maintain the same level of fitness that they were able to when they were in their prime....Brook is in his prime but obviously way too fond of the mars bars


Possibly my use of 'outgrown the weight' was a bit lazy, essentially what I meant is that he can no longer (or isn't willing to) get down to 147 anymore, whether that be to do with his love of fine Northern cuisine or whatever else.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Possibly my use of 'outgrown the weight' was a bit lazy, essentially what I meant is that he can no longer (or isn't willing to) get down to 147 anymore, whether that be to do with his love of fine Northern cuisine or whatever else.


Its either laziness or his conditioning coach is fucking up...he can do something about both


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

icemax said:


> Its either laziness or his conditioning coach is fucking up...he can do something about both


Could it be due to all the injuries? H wasn't able to train properly for a while?


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Could it be due to all the injuries? H wasn't able to train properly for a while?


This fight was announced 8 weeks ago, theres no excuses


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

icemax said:


> This fight was announced 8 weeks ago, theres no excuses


True, he ballooned up are the last Alexander fight, looked about 200 pounds. Maybe that's why he couldn't make weight. He looked distraught after getting injured, probably just sat at home eating shite.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> They already had another guaranteed shot!!!! I will let 5 other posters from a thread yesterday reply when this was discussed.


it doesn't change the fact that they should have taken the shot when offered, would doing that have resulted in a better set of circumstances for Brook, yes or no? I understand why it was turned down but I said at the time it was a silly risk to take, as it proved to be, this is boxing and I wasn't surprised that he didn't end up fighting Alexander, who (with GBP) was never desperate to fight a dangerous unknown no money Englishman anyway


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol:


am I missing something? :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Teeto said:


> am I missing something? :lol:


Rob and a few others were going back and forth over whether Brook should've fought Bradley or Alexander. Then Rob asked your opinion on it cuz you came into the thread but you just replied to the thread title, rather than what they were talking about.

Hard to explain, just made me laugh.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> He'd have been facing the better fighter, primarily. He'd have actually had a fight by now. If he'd beaten him, he'd have been able to say he beat the guy who beat Manny Pacquiao. He'd also get exposure on HBO, a good performance (win or lose) could have gained him further fights on the network (see Macklin). As opposed to right now when he has... the sum total of nothing. And now he's facing Carson Jones again.
> 
> Yes, he was unlucky, but sometimes you need to gamble in boxing. Especially when you're a coddled Euro-level fighter wanting to get to world-level.
> 
> I understand the business reasons, they're just not very convincing when you don't actually have that fight.


love this post, agree 100%. the business reasons are understandable, but at the end of the day at some point you have to gamble, he should have done, and that has been proved to be the case.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Rob and a few others were going back and forth over whether Brook should've fought Bradley or Alexander. Then Rob asked your opinion on it cuz you came into the thread but you just replied to the thread title, rather than what they were talking about.
> 
> Hard to explain, just made me laugh.


oh, :lol:

the thread was pretty long, I'll read it now and throw my tuppence in


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> And it was still funny.
> 
> Which doesn't make them directly related. If I had said, "Eddie was trying to get Devon to vacate and Brook's injuries were part of that", then fine. I never said that though. It appears you've decided that my view is the same as the views of others, which it isn't.
> 
> ...


why was it funny?

so what was Hearns masterplan to get Alexander to vacate? The only plausible way you gave didn't happen!

look forward to hearing your suggestions


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Danny said:


> Hindsight is a wonderful thing, and yes he may regret not taking the Bradley fight now, but at the time it was an absolute no-brainer. It's like saying fighters shouldn't take tune-ups before big fights, in those cases they are not expecting to lose so they take that chance, it's even more unthinkable that Brook would get injured constantly all of a sudden and miss out on his title shot.
> 
> As Rob said, why would you not wait an extra 5 weeks after the Bradley date and fight a more beatable guy (but still world-class opponent) for triple the money with no options? At the time Top Rank made their offer to Matchroom, they were already lining up the Saldivia fight, knowing that a win - which was always forecast and expected - would guarantee them a shot at Alexander.
> 
> ...


this!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

icemax said:


> This fight was announced 8 weeks ago, theres no excuses


this!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

icemax said:


> Surely its a conditioning coaches job to get the fighter on the scales at the right weight and in the best possible condition, nothing more, nothing less


ok.....whats your point?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Teeto said:


> oh, :lol:
> 
> the thread was pretty long, I'll read it now and throw my tuppence in


Don't waste your time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

JamieC said:


> love this post, agree 100%. the business reasons are understandable, but at the end of the day at some point you have to gamble, he should have done, and that has been proved to be the case.


He wasn't taking a gamble against Alexander??


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Don't waste your time.


your stlll ducking my question!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> He wasn't taking a gamble against Alexander??


Well no because it didn't happen, but even then it was trying to take the easier route out of the two. But I meant more in the promotional sense, sometimes you have to chuck your man in the deep end when the chance presents otherwise you might not get the chance again


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Well no because it didn't happen, but even then it was trying to take the easier route out of the two. But I meant more in the promotional sense, sometimes you have to chuck your man in the deep end when the chance presents otherwise you might not get the chance again


OK.



Marlow said:


> Do people just ignore the injuries to Brook to sensationlise their own point?





Roe said:


> Looks like it.





Scorpio78 said:


> I like brook he has been unlucky with injuries





Mandanda said:


> Yep.





sim_reiss said:


> Turning down the Bradley fight for the Alexander was a no-brainer. Without injuries he would have fought for the IBF belt a month later for much better terms. Is it that difficult to comprehend? You're treating the subsequent injuries as relevant to a business decision made long before...
> 
> I also have a feeling the fight wouldn't have come off anyway. Bradley and Top Rank were at logerheads and he didn't get out til March - I doubt that their December date depended exclusively on getting the famous Kell Brook, conqueror of Galarza.
> 
> That being said, he's in a much worse position now. There's no way he'd ever get offered the Broner fight but hypothetically I would 100% take it. It's a good match up stylistically for Kell and the pay/exposure would be far better than Bradley...





sim_reiss said:


> _"You know what was a stupid decision, getting injured..."_





robpalmer135 said:


> No promoter in the history of boxing would have taken the Bradley fight when Alexander for 3x the money with no options was on the table!





Wallet said:


> This.
> 
> Would have been an awful move.
> 
> Timbo is a class above.





Danny said:


> Hindsight is a wonderful thing, and yes he may regret not taking the Bradley fight now, but at the time it was an absolute no-brainer. It's like saying fighters shouldn't take tune-ups before big fights, in those cases they are not expecting to lose so they take that chance, it's even more unthinkable that Brook would get injured constantly all of a sudden and miss out on his title shot.
> 
> As Rob said, why would you not wait an extra 5 weeks after the Bradley date and fight a more beatable guy (but still world-class opponent) for triple the money with no options? At the time Top Rank made their offer to Matchroom, they were already lining up the Saldivia fight, knowing that a win - which was always forecast and expected - would guarantee them a shot at Alexander.
> 
> They were arguably in a much stronger position come November than they were August, and it's a no-brainer for me. As I said, hindsight is a wonderful thing. Kell and his teams only mistake was getting injured, not turning down the Bradley fight for a better route.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> your stlll ducking my question!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Batkilt said:


>


fair enough. welcome to my block list.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> OK.


You keep posting that mate but I don't get it. Other people's opinions don't really mean a lot, I said at the time they should roll the dice as anything could happen and Brook might end up with nothing (as we see in boxing regularly) which is exactly what happened, no title shot, no money and no momentum. Whereas if he'd taken the shot at Bradley he may be world champion, having beaten an American star on HBO with $500,000 in his pocket, I know which I'd rather


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Stop fucking quoting me with that post, Rob!


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> fair enough. welcome to my block list.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

You're just going back and forth with this anyway. For what it's worth (not much), I agree with both of you. Brook should've tried to take the Bradley fight - it's the type of fight Eddie has taken with pretty much every other one of his boxers. However, he obviously invested a lot into Brook and felt they could built him up on there own and it nearly worked bar the injury.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> You keep posting that mate but I don't get it. Other people's opinions don't really mean a lot, I said at the time they should roll the dice as anything could happen and Brook might end up with nothing (as we see in boxing regularly) which is exactly what happened, no title shot, no money and no momentum. Whereas if he'd taken the shot at Bradley he may be world champion, having beaten an American star on HBO with $500,000 in his pocket, I know which I'd rather


By your logic though you'd never plan anything you'd just take whatever come up because "anything could happen".

Your view is clouded because you have the benefit of hindsight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

JamieC said:


> You keep posting that mate but I don't get it. Other people's opinions don't really mean a lot, I said at the time they should roll the dice as anything could happen and Brook might end up with nothing (as we see in boxing regularly) which is exactly what happened, no title shot, no money and no momentum. Whereas if he'd taken the shot at Bradley he may be world champion, having beaten an American star on HBO with $500,000 in his pocket, I know which I'd rather


He wouldn't not have been getting anything close to $500k for the Bradley fight. 1/4 of that more likley. And whats to say he wouldn't have got injured for that fight or Bradley even. He never ended up fighting in December because he wouldn't accept opponents and couldn't make weight in time.

They were still rolling the dice with Alexander. It was on Showtime, but for 3x the money, no options and an easier fight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Roe said:


> You're just going back and forth with this anyway. For what it's worth (not much), I agree with both of you. Brook should've tried to take the Bradley fight - it's the type of fight Eddie has taken with pretty much every other one of his boxers. However, he obviously invested a lot into Brook and felt they could built him up on there own and it nearly worked bar the injury.


He wouldn't have taken the Martinez fight for Barker if he was mandatory for another title at the same time. He did it with Rees, who was mandatory for the WBA (they came close to getting Abril to Wales) because they was 4x the money on offer for the Broner fight.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Marlow said:


> By your logic though you'd never plan anything you'd just take whatever come up because "anything could happen".
> 
> Your view is clouded because you have the benefit of hindsight.


What hindsight? I stated this opinion at the time of the offer, hence why I feel so smug about being proved right :lol:

Not at all, but if you are angling for a world title shot, and you get offered one, why turn it down? Something might come up whilst you're trying to take an easier route and you might not get that shot again. I bet if you asked Dillian Whyte what he'd be doing this September he'd have said hopefully fighting for his stablemates vacant British strap, as it happens he's out of the game and Price hasn't moved on. If he'd received an offer (obviously he wouldn't have being stablemates) to fight for the belt just before his ban, he'd have turned it down, and would have missed out for a while, to stretch my example a bit


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

JamieC said:


> What hindsight? I stated this opinion at the time of the offer, hence why I feel so smug about being proved right :lol:
> 
> Not at all, but if you are angling for a world title shot, and you get offered one, why turn it down? Something might come up whilst you're trying to take an easier route and you might not get that shot again. I bet if you asked Dillian Whyte what he'd be doing this September he'd have said hopefully fighting for his stablemates vacant British strap, as it happens he's out of the game and Price hasn't moved on. If he'd received an offer (obviously he wouldn't have being stablemates) to fight for the belt just before his ban, he'd have turned it down, and would have missed out for a while, to stretch my example a bit


But you were proved right because of an injury!

Because he had another offer on the table, for more money with no options, against a weaker champion!

Isnt White suspeded for 2 years anyway!!!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> He wouldn't not have been getting anything close to $500k for the Bradley fight. 1/4 of that more likley. And whats to say he wouldn't have got injured for that fight or Bradley even. He never ended up fighting in December because he wouldn't accept opponents and couldn't make weight in time.
> 
> They were still rolling the dice with Alexander. It was on Showtime, but for 3x the money, no options and an easier fight.


I thought he was offered 500k? Even so 125k is 125k more than he's got now. Well neither did in that time, but the prolonged training and postponements for Alexander did happen and result ininjuries

They weren't though, they thought they were getting an easier fight guaranteed, but it didn't happen, their greed led to nothing. Its alright saying they tried to get something, but it never happened, the Bradley fight might have


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I thought he was offered 500k? Even so 125k is 125k more than he's got now. Well neither did in that time, but the prolonged training and postponements for Alexander did happen and result ininjuries
> 
> They weren't though, they thought they were getting an easier fight guaranteed, but it didn't happen, their greed led to nothing. Its alright saying they tried to get something, but it never happened, the Bradley fight might have


Alexander was still a risk!!!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> But you were proved right because of an injury!
> 
> Because he had another offer on the table, for more money with no options, against a weaker champion!
> 
> Isnt White suspeded for 2 years anyway!!!


exactly, which I said might happen, no point turning something down as anything could happen, injuries, twix addiction whatever, take whats on offer when its there before it isn't. Otherwise people would never bank on Weakest link!

Ye but Rob the offer never materialised, the Bradley fight might have Alexander got injured (nothing to do with Floyd negotiations) then Brook did (no twix)

Ye exactly, so if hed have turned down a shot waiting for a vacant bout for example hed have missed out (purely hypothetical)


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I thought he was offered 500k? Even so 125k is 125k more than he's got now. Well neither did in that time, but the prolonged training and postponements for Alexander did happen and result ininjuries
> 
> They weren't though, they thought they were getting an easier fight guaranteed, but it didn't happen, their *greed *led to nothing. Its alright saying they tried to get something, but it never happened, the Bradley fight might have


It was basic common sense to take the fight with Devon.

If he'd have fought and lost to Bradley he would have got grief for jumping levels.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Alexander was still a risk!!!


didn't say it wasn't but they thought he was less of a risk and the fight was a sure thing down the line, it wasn't, they should have taken the offer on the table, they didn't, Brook is left with the princely sum of sweet fuck all. They made a mistake, it happens and was understandable but imo they should have taken the Bradley fight


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Marlow said:


> It was basic common sense to take the fight with Devon.
> 
> If he'd have fought and lost to Bradley he would have got grief for jumping levels.


But they ended up with no money and no fight. This shit happens in boxing, hence why I said they should take the fight on offer, not wait for a "sure thing" that is never sure in boxing


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> But they ended up with no money and no fight. This shit happens in boxing, hence why I said they should take the fight on offer, not wait for a "sure thing" that is never sure in boxing


Fair enough.

I'm of the belief that if Brook had took the Bradley fight he would have had to train harder thus incurring a worse injury that would have ended his career.

Proof positive that the Alexander route was correct.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I'm of the belief that if Brook had took the Bradley fight he would have had to train harder thus incurring a worse injury that would have ended his career.
> 
> Proof positive that the Alexander route was correct.


:lol: possibly as I say you never know in boxing


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Jamie....injury's happen. I don't get whats not to understand about this!


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

cant make 147? whats the excuse? 

anyone know whats going on with him? is it lack of dedication or legit injury?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

sasquatch said:


> cant make 147? whats the excuse?
> 
> anyone know whats going on with him? is it lack of dedication or legit injury?


bit of both.


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> bit of both.


so more excuses when after a shit performance?
heard him say it was to do with his foot so he couldnt train as much ?


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

JamieC said:


> But they ended up with no money and no fight. This shit happens in boxing, hence why I said they should take the fight on offer, not wait for a "sure thing" that is never sure in boxing


This is complete madness!! If he'd taken the Bradley fight and lost his ranking he could have got injured or Bradley could have been injured and he'd be in a worse spot than now.

Expect better from you @JamieC


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

tdw said:


> This is complete madness!! If he'd taken the Bradley fight and lost his ranking he could have got injured or Bradley could have been injured and he'd be in a worse spot than now.
> 
> Expect better from you @JamieC


yep. since when was the mandatory for a world title not a good place to be!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

tdw said:


> This is complete madness!! If he'd taken the Bradley fight and lost his ranking he could have got injured or Bradley could have been injured and he'd be in a worse spot than now.
> 
> Expect better from you @JamieC


:lol: you cant say the same thing would have happened, would Tim have injured his bicep whilst Floyd was looking for an opponent? would Kell have gone running in the snow when there wasn't any in Nov/Dec? we don't know but its unlikely the same thing would have happened, we know for sure he waited around and ended up with nothing. That shit happens all the time in boxing, resulting in my opinion that if you want a shotand you get offered one you shouldn't be too fussy, and in this incidence I was proved right, hence why im feeling smug :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

JamieC said:


> :lol: you cant say the same thing would have happened, would Tim have injured his bicep whilst Floyd was looking for an opponent? would Kell have gone running in the snow when there wasn't any in Nov/Dec? we don't know but its unlikely the same thing would have happened, we know for sure he waited around and ended up with nothing. That shit happens all the time in boxing, resulting in my opinion that if you want a shotand you get offered one you shouldn't be too fussy, and in this incidence I was proved right, hence why im feeling smug :lol:


you haven't been proved right though!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> yep. since when was the mandatory for a world title not a good place to be!


when the champion expresses zero interest in fighting you, im still not convinced the first injury from Devon was legit


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> you haven't been proved right though!


Im sorry but I have (a novel experience), I said at the time he should take the first opportunity that came around as anything could happen and he could end up with fuck all, which is exactly what happened, hes got fuck all and his career has gone backwards for a while, who knows what would have happened if he'd got Tim instead of Provodnikov


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Jamie....injury's happen. I don't get whats not to understand about this!


which is why I said he shouldn't wait around, he got injured running in the snow, if hed fought Tim that wouldn't have happened for example


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks in pretty good nick here. I reckon he takes Jones out within 6..


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

JamieC said:


> which is why I said he shouldn't wait around, he got injured running in the snow, if hed fought Tim that wouldn't have happened for example


He could have got injured in a different way!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Im sorry but I have (a novel experience), I said at the time he should take the first opportunity that came around as anything could happen and he could end up with fuck all, which is exactly what happened, hes got fuck all and his career has gone backwards for a while, who knows what would have happened if he'd got Tim instead of Provodnikov


You mean the fight between Bradley & Provodnikov that happened December 14th???

Your being smug and taking credit for something completely unpredictable! There was no skill to what you did just guess work. Who would have thought there would still be snow on the ground in April!

Its like somebody being proud of themselves for winning the lottery!


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob, you've used up your annual allotment of exclamation marks. Sorry.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> He could have got injured in a different way!


but he didn't and he did get injured running in the snow



robpalmer135 said:


> You mean the fight between Bradley & Provodnikov that happened December 14th???
> 
> Your being smug and taking credit for something completely unpredictable! There was no skill to what you did just guess work. Who would have thought there would still be snow on the ground in April!
> 
> Its like somebody being proud of themselves for winning the lottery!


it wasn't unpredictable, its easy to say a fight a way off in the future with no appeal to the champion might come into difficulty or an injury might fuck up the plans in that long time, its barely guesswork, there's almost always complications, especially with Brook :lol: im not pretending to be Mystic Meg but suggesting a fighter that wants a shot take a shot rather than wait for the perfect opportunity is hardly ground breaking, I cant have been the only one with that opinion, in fact I know I wasn't at the time


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Batkilt

Viva La Revolución!
This message is hidden because Batkilt is on your ignore list.

View Post
Remove user from ignore list

When Batklit stops trolling and answers valid question I will unblock him.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Batkilt
> 
> Viva La Revolución!
> This message is hidden because Batkilt is on your ignore list.
> ...


:lol: :rofl :good


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

@The Batkilt this thread is long as fuck, what's the top and bottom of the convo I'm getting in?


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

JamieC said:


> but he didn't and he did get injured running in the snow
> 
> it wasn't unpredictable, its easy to say a fight a way off in the future with no appeal to the champion might come into difficulty or an injury might fuck up the plans in that long time, its barely guesswork, there's almost always complications, especially with Brook :lol: im not pretending to be Mystic Meg but suggesting a fighter that wants a shot take a shot rather than wait for the perfect opportunity is hardly ground breaking, I cant have been the only one with that opinion, in fact I know I wasn't at the time


atsch It wasn't as if he was Lee Purdy or Darren Barker who were several steps away from a shot and had to roll the dice, Brook had the title shot and STILL has the title shot. If he'd taken the Bradley fight and gets a knock in training, he either fights at less than 100% or pulls out and is back to square one. Instead he waits for a more winnable fight, for better money, with no options and with a safety net that if he gets hurt he is still the number 1 guy. Plus we're only talking about 4-6 weeks originally between the Bradley date and the first Alexander date


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Teeto said:


> @The Batkilt this thread is long as fuck, what's the top and bottom of the convo I'm getting in?


Cliffs:

- Brook and Jones are fighting at 152
- A lot of folk reckon he won't make 147, Rob reckons he will
- Ongoing discussion about whether Brook should have fought Bradley in December (usual circular Matchroom convo with Rob)

Load of pish really.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Cliffs:
> 
> - Brook and Jones are fighting at 152
> - A lot of folk reckon he won't make 147, Rob reckons he will
> ...


well I expect him to have trouble making 147 now with this fight being at a shitty catchweight. Has a reason been given for it?

I would have liked to have seen him fight Bradley for sure. I doubt he would have won though tbg, I'm a big Brook fan too


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Cliffs:
> 
> - Brook and Jones are fighting at 152
> - A lot of folk reckon he won't make 147, Rob reckons he will
> ...


Arguing with Rob is like reading Pravda. No matter how much you point out the concept of freewill and varied opinions, he can only accept one, state-sponsored version of the truth. Some agree with him, some don't. But the ultimate truth is that Brook didn't fight anyone for a strap and is about to rematch Carson Jones.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Teeto said:


> well I expect him to have trouble making 147 now with this fight being at a shitty catchweight. Has a reason been given for it?
> 
> I would have liked to have seen him fight Bradley for sure. I doubt he would have won though tbg, I'm a big Brook fan too


Eddie says he is 100% back at 147 next.

Eddie could also have pushed for Alexander to bet stripped of the IBF title. Despite Alexander being with the promoter with all the right connections.



dftaylor said:


> Arguing with Rob is like reading Pravda. No matter how much you point out the concept of freewill and varied opinions, he can only accept one, state-sponsored version of the truth. Some agree with him, some don't. But the ultimate truth is that Brook didn't fight anyone for a strap and is about to rematch Carson Jones.


Plus he'll pick one line from an entire post and only respond to that, and before you know it you're not discussing the original topic at hand.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Eddie says he is 100% back at 147 next.
> 
> Eddie could also have pushed for Alexander to bet stripped of the IBF title. Despite Alexander being with the promoter with all the right connections.


I trust Eddie tbg, he should be fine at 147 then. It's strange that this has happened though


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

tdw said:


> atsch It wasn't as if he was Lee Purdy or Darren Barker who were several steps away from a shot and had to roll the dice, Brook had the title shot and STILL has the title shot. If he'd taken the Bradley fight and gets a knock in training, he either fights at less than 100% or pulls out and is back to square one. Instead he waits for a more winnable fight, for better money, with no options and with a safety net that if he gets hurt he is still the number 1 guy. Plus we're only talking about 4-6 weeks originally between the Bradley date and the first Alexander date


he doesn't though does he, hes back to fighting Carson Jones hoping he gets his shot mandated again, hes gone backwards and might not even fight at 147 again. ye he could have got injured but we cant guess that, he waited around and ended up in a freak injury in the snow, which wouldn't have happened against Bradley as there wasn't snow. easy to say now I know but if you wait around you tempt fate and like I say was the first date really that unfortunate with injury? I mean Alexander was never keen then when Floyd needs an opponent his bicep goes


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

JamieC said:


> he doesn't though does he, hes back to fighting Carson Jones hoping he gets his shot mandated again, hes gone backwards and might not even fight at 147 again. ye he could have got injured but we cant guess that, he waited around and ended up in a freak injury in the snow, which wouldn't have happened against Bradley as there wasn't snow. easy to say now I know but if you wait around you tempt fate and like I say was the first date really that unfortunate with injury? I mean Alexander was never keen then when Floyd needs an opponent his bicep goes


He is the mandatory though. It just doesn't get enforced until next year but he wouldn't want to be straight in now after such a long lay off. Anyway, clearly we aren't agreeing on this!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Plus he'll pick one line from an entire post and only respond to that, and before you know it you're not discussing the original topic at hand.


Its better than throwing in digs, and avoiding direct questions. Oh also I don't post those moving images with shitty catch lines that nobody finds funny.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Arguing with Rob is like reading Pravda. No matter how much you point out the concept of freewill and varied opinions, he can only accept one, state-sponsored version of the truth. Some agree with him, some don't. But the ultimate truth is that Brook didn't fight anyone for a strap and is about to rematch Carson Jones.


Because he got injured.

And you are notorious for not listening to anyone!


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Brook doesn't have his title shot anymore. He's the number one ranked contender by the IBF, but I won't be surprised if the IBF would rather sanction Alexander/Khan if it looks like the winner is in line to fight Mayweather. After all, they'd command a bigger fee from the winner unifying against Mayweather.



robpalmer135 said:


> Its better than throwing in digs, and avoiding direct questions. Oh also I don't post those moving images with shitty catch lines that nobody finds funny.


Would you mind just sticking me back on ignore, Rob? I think you're a pillock and have no intention of answering your "valid" or "direct" questions as trying to discuss something with you is a waste of time. :good


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

tdw said:


> He is the mandatory though. It just doesn't get enforced until next year but he wouldn't want to be straight in now after such a long lay off. Anyway, clearly we aren't agreeing on this!


I understand your point of view, but imo with a business like boxing, if youre sat around waiting you cant be fussy, if youre offered a shot bite their hand off as anything can happen between now and your perfect chance, as Brook shows. What happens if he cant make weight? Loses to Jones or someone else? What if Devon negotiates a unification instead? What happens if there's more injuries? In boxing too much can go wrong for my liking, so id always be inclined to roll the dice and think like every opportunity was the only one id ever get, as it sometimes is


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Because he got injured.
> 
> And you are notorious for not listening to anyone!


Rob, let's not go on this roundabout. You equate not agreeing with you as not listening, that's fine. It's not true, but it's fine. "Notorious"... :lol:

I am, of course, aiming to get on your respected posters list.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

JamieC said:


> ye he could have got injured but we cant guess that, he waited around and ended up in a freak injury in the snow, which wouldn't have happened against Bradley as there wasn't snow.


What the fuck?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Rob, let's not go on this roundabout. You equate not agreeing with you as not listening, that's fine. It's not true, but it's fine. "Notorious"... :lol:
> 
> I am, of course, aiming to get on your respected posters list.


With such luminaries as Rob himself.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> What the fuck?


simple. He rejected a shot at Bradley thinking Devon was a sure thing, Devon was delayed, Kell went off the rails then went running in the snow and injured himself and lost his shot. If he'd fought Bradley that wouldn't have happened


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Rob, let's not go on this roundabout. You equate not agreeing with you as not listening, that's fine. It's not true, but it's fine. "Notorious"... :lol:
> 
> I am, of course, aiming to get on your respected posters list.


you are already on it. its only trolls like Craney, Batklit & Icemax I don't respect.

Theres plenty of people agreeing with me in this thread. Our side is stating facts aswell.

Anyways....you can answer my question now. Who do you match Brook with in September & December before he get his mandatory shot?


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

This is fucking lame. The fact of the matter is that Brook turned down a fight with the best in the division to take an easier route to a title, well done him. :-(


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

JamieC said:


> simple. He rejected a shot at Bradley thinking Devon was a sure thing, Devon was delayed, Kell went off the rails then went running in the snow and injured himself and lost his shot. If he'd fought Bradley that wouldn't have happened


He could have got injured in the build up to the Bradley fight.....and even more likley the Bradley fight would have got pushed back. He didn't even fight on that date because he couldn't make weight.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> you are already on it. its only trolls like Craney, Batklit & Icemax I don't respect.
> 
> Theres plenty of people agreeing with me in this thread. Our side is stating facts aswell.
> 
> Anyways....you can answer my question now. Who do you match Brook with in September & December before he get his mandatory shot?


The facts as I see them: Brook rejected Bradley for more money. Brook did not get a world title shot or money as a result of this. It's fine to disagree with the principle of rejecting the shot, but it turned out to be a bad decision, pretty unlucky but still doesn't make it less unfortunate


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

JamieC said:


> simple. He rejected a shot at Bradley thinking Devon was a sure thing, Devon was delayed, Kell went off the rails then went running in the snow and injured himself and lost his shot. If he'd fought Bradley that wouldn't have happened


What has the snow got to do with anything? It was a random injury which could have happened anywhere, at any time. To mention the weather is ridiculous.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

icemax said:


> This is fucking lame. The fact of the matter is that Brook turned down a fight with the best in the division to take an easier route to a title, well done him. :-(


WOAH!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> He could have got injured in the build up to the Bradley fight.....and even more likley the Bradley fight would have got pushed back. He didn't even fight on that date because he couldn't make weight.


he could have but he didn't, he did get injured for Alexander, theres nothing to say he would have got injured in the build up to Bradley like he did for Devon.From a statistical point of view he was leaving more window of opportunity for something to go wrong by waiting longer, more days= more opportunity for an accident


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> What has the snow got to do with anything? It was a random injury which could have happened anywhere, at any time. To mention the weather is ridiculous.


what a weird thing to say, Brook slipped in snow, that could not have happened anytime, he doesn't slip all year round, he is much more at risk of slipping running in the snow. He was unfortunate snow coincided with his second training camp, but that's the risk he took by waiting ages


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> WOAH!


He's beyond best


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

JamieC said:


> what a weird thing to say, Brook slipped in snow, that could not have happened anytime, he doesn't slip all year round, he is much more at risk of slipping running in the snow. He was unfortunate snow coincided with his second training camp, but that's the risk he took by waiting ages


How many times had there been snow in April in the last 100 years? and he didn't wait ages. fight was set for January, he got injured, fight was set for February, Alexander got injured, fight was set for May, he got injured!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> you are already on it. its only trolls like Craney, Batklit & Icemax I don't respect.
> 
> Theres plenty of people agreeing with me in this thread. Our side is stating facts aswell.
> 
> Anyways....you can answer my question now. Who do you match Brook with in September & December before he get his mandatory shot?


I really like @icemax and @Batkilt! Haha.

Ok, who Brook fights to prepare for Alexander or whoever. If he beats Jones in better fashion, put him against a better version of that style with someone like Luis Carlos Abregu. If he can beat a really formidable guy like that, then he's likely capable of stepping up to a guy like Alexander.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

JamieC said:


> what a weird thing to say, Brook slipped in snow, that could not have happened anytime, he doesn't slip all year round, he is much more at risk of slipping running in the snow. He was unfortunate snow coincided with his second training camp, but that's the risk he took by waiting ages


It was a freak occurrence which could never have been taken into account when making the decision to fight Alexander. It's absurd to bring up the snow when criticising Brook's decision. If you think Brook did the wrong thing, that's fine, but to mention the fact he had an accident in snow is completely irrelevant. That injury was impossible to predict.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I really like @icemax and @Batkilt! Haha.
> 
> Ok, who Brook fights to prepare for Alexander or whoever. If he beats Jones in better fashion, put him against a better version of that style with someone like Luis Carlos Abregu. If he can beat a really formidable guy like that, then he's likely capable of stepping up to a guy like Alexander.


I was respected, apparently, until yesterday. I didn't respond to a few of Rob's questions as I cannae be arsed getting into these circular arguments with him. And I called him a dick too, tbf.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I really like @icemax and @Batkilt! Haha.
> 
> Ok, who Brook fights to prepare for Alexander or whoever. If he beats Jones in better fashion, put him against a better version of that style with someone like Luis Carlos Abregu. If he can beat a really formidable guy like that, then he's likely capable of stepping up to a guy like Alexander.


Abregu is a good shout. Although I think he is in line for a fight for the WBC Interim.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> you are already on it. its only trolls like Craney, Batklit & Icemax I don't respect.
> 
> Theres plenty of people agreeing with me in this thread. Our side is stating facts aswell.
> 
> Anyways....you can answer my question now. Who do you match Brook with in September & December before he get his mandatory shot?


The joke that is Robert Palmer with his army of alts having the gall to call someone a troll......fucking incredible :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> I was respected, apparently, until yesterday. I didn't respond to a few of Rob's questions as I cannae be arsed getting into these circular arguments with him. And I called him a dick roo


No much longer than that. I respect your opinions but instead of sticking to the debate you post those stupid images and make petty digs.

You came into a thread and took a dig at me, I came in and explained myself and you had no answer so you ran away.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

icemax said:


> The joke that is Robert Palmer with his army of alts having the gall to call someone a troll......fucking incredible :lol:


robpalmer135, Big Dunk, Jonsey, USA Rob. Have always been very clear about who I was!


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> robpalmer135, Big Dunk, Jonsey, USA Rob. Have always been very clear about who I was!


Rob, you got so confused at times you were arguing with yourself


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

icemax said:


> Rob, you got so confused at times you were arguing with yourself


LOL :rofl

(Batklit - this is what banter look's like)


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> No much longer than that. I respect your opinions but instead of sticking to the debate you post those stupid images and make petty digs.
> 
> You came into a thread and took a dig at me, I came in and explained myself and you had no answer so you ran away.


I didn't run anywhere. I can't really run far anyway given the state of my knees. I just don't think it's worth discussing things with you. Your posting style - or the way you "discuss" things - gets on my tits. So I'll be "running away" from you a lot in future if that's the way you want to word it.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

@JamieC I reckon you need to let this one go champ.

On one hand youre taking credit for predicting a freak occurence, then on the other dismissing the possibility of it happening at any other point in time.

If the details posted in this thread are correct, then every promoter in the world would have gone down the Alexander route.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Grant said:


> @JamieC I reckon you need to let this one go champ.
> 
> On one hand youre taking credit for predicting a freak occurence, then on the other dismissing the possibility of it happening at any other point in time.
> 
> If the details posted in this thread are correct, then every promoter in the world would have gone down the Alexander route.


*BOOM!*


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Kell Brook isn't that good anyway tbh. Can't see him beating any of the title holders at 147, or the top guys at 154. Every fighter has limitations, fair enough, but Brook just doesn't look like he has the skills to beat Mayweather, Bradley, Broner or Alexander; nor would he be able to force them to fight to his strengths. He'd be competitive with some of the guys close to the top, but guys like Ortiz and Berto aren't coming to fight in Sheffield, and unless a title is on the line I can't see him fighting them either.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Kell Brook isn't that good anyway tbh. Can't see him beating any of the title holders at 147, or the top guys at 154. Every fighter has limitations, fair enough, but Brook just doesn't look like he has the skills to beat Mayweather, Bradley, Broner or Alexander; nor would he be able to force them to fight to his strengths. He'd be competitive with some of the guys close to the top, but guys like Ortiz and Berto aren't coming to fight in Sheffield, and unless a title is on the line I can't see him fighting them either.


Which is why I am not that annoyed about the Alexander/Bradley fights not happening. Beat Jones and he can have another 1/2 fight and build towards the Alexander/Khan winner.

Ortiz & Berto might not come to Sheffield but theirs still 6/7 Welterweights that are in between Hatton/Jones & Bradley/Alexander that they could get over. Welterweight is a seriously deep division.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Which is why I am not that annoyed about the Alexander/Bradley fights not happening. Beat Jones and he can have another 1/2 fight and build towards the Alexander/Khan winner.
> 
> Ortiz & Berto might not come to Sheffield but theirs still 6/7 Welterweights that are in between Hatton/Jones & Bradley/Alexander that they could get over. Welterweight is a seriously deep division.


Assuming Alexander/Khan happens, I don't see Brook being next. Mayweather will return to 147 after Canelo and I think the winner of that fight is more likely than the winner of Garcia/Matthyse to challenge Mayweather. Depends on who wins each fight etc, but the IBF won't enforce any mandatory over a Mayweather fight and miss out on fees.

Can't see any of the elite at 147 coming over to the UK. Ignoring the guys at the top of the very top of the pile, I don't see who would come over. Guerrero? No. Thurman? No. Provodnikov? No. Maidana? No. Can't see the likes of Lopez or Vargas coming over either. Paulie won't unless a title is on offer; Senchenko wants good money; Mosley might, but he's done. So aye, I'd say the top guys won't be coming to the UK, and Brook won't be fighting them Stateside unless it's for a title.

I think it's more likely Fast Car targets the IBF belt at 154 for him. If Smith still holds the belt it's a 50/50; Kell's more of a stylist but Smith has better fundamentals and has the skills and experience to spoil it and make it his fight. Can't see Brook having success over Lara, Trout, Molina, Andrade or Angulo; ne'er mind Canelo or Cotto.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Assuming Alexander/Khan happens, I don't see Brook being next. Mayweather will return to 147 after Canelo and I think the winner of that fight is more likely than the winner of Garcia/Matthyse to challenge Mayweather. Depends on who wins each fight etc, but the IBF won't enforce any mandatory over a Mayweather fight and miss out on fees.
> 
> Can't see any of the elite at 147 coming over to the UK. Ignoring the guys at the top of the very top of the pile, I don't see who would come over. Guerrero? No. Thurman? No. Provodnikov? No. Maidana? No. Can't see the likes of Lopez or Vargas coming over either. Paulie won't unless a title is on offer; Senchenko wants good money; Mosley might, but he's done. So aye, I'd say the top guys won't be coming to the UK, and Brook won't be fighting them Stateside unless it's for a title.
> 
> I think it's more likely Fast Car targets the IBF belt at 154 for him. If Smith still holds the belt it's a 50/50; Kell's more of a stylist but Smith has better fundamentals and has the skills and experience to spoil it and make it his fight. Can't see Brook having success over Lara, Trout, Molina, Andrade or Angulo; ne'er mind Canelo or Cotto.


If the winner of Khan v Alexander doesn't fight Brook they have to vacate. So he either gets a big fight or a vacant title.

I think they could get Paulie Mallignaggi or Josesito Lopez over here now. Theirs no major fights for them after there losses, and the win over Brook will get them the shot at IBF. Shane Mosley could be another shout. Vyachaslev Senchenko, Wales Omotoso, Diego Gabriel Chaves, Luis Carlos Abreegu and Randall Bailley would all be good shouts. Even further down the rankings guys like Leonard Bundu, Julio Diaz, Shawn Porter and Pablo Cesar Cano would still be steps up and tests.

Theres no shortage of good names in the Welterweight divison. Most guys inside the top 25 would be top 10 in other divisions.

Molina will win that belt from Smith by September and Cotto is gunning for it as well.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> If the winner of Khan v Alexander doesn't fight Brook they have to vacate. So he either gets a big fight or a vacant title.


Not if the IBF decide they'd rather pocket the sanctioning fees from a unification bout with Mayweather.



> I think they could get Paulie Mallignaggi or Josesito Lopez over here now. Theirs no major fights for them after there losses, and the win over Brook will get them the shot at IBF. Shane Mosley could be another shout. Vyachaslev Senchenko, Wales Omotoso, Diego Gabriel Chaves, Luis Carlos Abreegu and Randall Bailley would all be good shouts. Even further down the rankings guys like Leonard Bundu, Julio Diaz, Shawn Porter and Pablo Cesar Cano would still be steps up and tests.


Paulie won't fight Brook here unless Matchroom throw really good money at him. Big money. Not a couple of hundred thousand.

Lopez won't fight here either. It isn't a fight that would make monetary sense from Matchroom's POV, and Lopez doesn't have to. Golden Boy have enough opponents at 140 and 147 for him, and he's a made-for-TV fighter.

Senchenko wants top dollar too.

Julio Diaz would be a shit fight. He's a past it lightweight. Porter? A test? He was an untested prospect that struggled with Diaz. Cano isn't particularly good either.

So yeah. I stand by that I don't believe for a second that any really decent name or top fighter will be coming to the UK, nor will I be surprised if it's summer 2014 at the earliest before Brook challenges for an alphabelt.

That's all I have to say on the matter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Not if the IBF decide they'd rather pocket the sanctioning fees from a unification bout with Mayweather.
> 
> Paulie won't fight Brook here unless Matchroom throw really good money at him. Big money. Not a couple of hundred thousand.
> 
> ...


The IBF actually stick by there mandaotry no matter whats other figut is in play. They striped Mallignaggi pre Hatton fight and they have done the same ahead of other high profile fights.

Considering you made a point about me only responding to parts of a post and ignoring others, you bypassed 7 fighters I listed, but you are right Hearn needs to dig deep and personally I think you will be suprised.

Check your PMs btw.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> The IBF actually stick by there mandaotry no matter whats other figut is in play. They striped Mallignaggi pre Hatton fight and they have done the same ahead of other high profile fights.
> 
> Considering you made a point about me only responding to parts of a post and ignoring others, you bypassed 7 fighters I listed, but you are right Hearn needs to dig deep and personally I think you will be suprised.
> 
> Check your PMs btw.


Seven? I'd already mentioned Mosley in my previous post; he's shot. Shit fight. Abregu signed with Top Rank the other month - they didn't sign him so he could fight over here. Chaves? Depends on how he looks against Thurman; with the right showing he might bag himself more US dates.

Bailey, Bundu and Omotoso hardly disprove my point about the big fights against the best fighters not being a realistic, plausible option for the UK.

Nor is not mentioning every single fighter you named the same thing as what you do. I'd made my point clear. And I didn't focus on one sentence in an entire paragraph or post, or take it out of context.

Aye, tomorrow. I'm off to bed now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Seven? I'd already mentioned Mosley in my previous post; he's shot. Shit fight. Abregu signed with Top Rank the other month - they didn't sign him so he could fight over here. Chaves? Depends on how he looks against Thurman; with the right showing he might bag himself more US dates.
> 
> Bailey, Bundu and Omotoso hardly disprove my point about the big fights against the best fighters not being a realistic, plausible option for the UK.
> 
> ...


He needs competative fights. They dont have to be big names. All the fights listed are competative.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> He needs competative fights. They dont have to be big names. All the fights listed are competative.


Yeah, a shot to shit Shane Mosley or blown up past his best lightweight Julio Diaz are exactly the fights Brook needs.

If Mosley was brought over to fight Brook I'd sacrifice my right arm if it meant seeing Mosley knock him out.

And in case you bring up the Cano fight, Mosley didn't exactly look good, and Cano is stylistically the type of fighter Mosley used to handle with ease. Cano doesn't have the hand speed, or speed in general, of Brook either.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

brook weighed in at 151.

looked good tbh


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Aye looks good at the weight. Jones looked unbeleivably ripped and off his head. Was almost swinging at kell at the face off..


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> It was a freak occurrence which could never have been taken into account when making the decision to fight Alexander. It's absurd to bring up the snow when criticising Brook's decision. If you think Brook did the wrong thing, that's fine, but to mention the fact he had an accident in snow is completely irrelevant. That injury was impossible to predict.


Im not specifying that it had to be snow, but just on probability if you are waiting 90 days for a fight rather than 50 or whatever that's 40more days for something to go wrong, like I said when he first rejected Bradley, I said something could go wrong and he'd end up with nothing and that's what happened, it doesn't make me a psychic its fairly common in boxing, hence my belief he should have just grabbed the first shot he got, if he wanted a belt


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Yeah, a shot to shit Shane Mosley or blown up past his best lightweight Julio Diaz are exactly the fights Brook needs.
> 
> If Mosley was brought over to fight Brook I'd sacrifice my right arm if it meant seeing Mosley knock him out.
> 
> And in case you bring up the Cano fight, Mosley didn't exactly look good, and Cano is stylistically the type of fighter Mosley used to handle with ease. Cano doesn't have the hand speed, or speed in general, of Brook either.


I thought Mosley did really well against Cano considering inactivity and general shot-ness. He could still beat Brook.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Grant said:


> @JamieC I reckon you need to let this one go champ.
> 
> On one hand youre taking credit for predicting a freak occurence, then on the other dismissing the possibility of it happening at any other point in time.
> 
> If the details posted in this thread are correct, then every promoter in the world would have gone down the Alexander route.


Im not taking credit, it happens all the time in boxing, im not (nor was I at the time) the only person who said he shot take the first shot lest something happen in the time he was waiting around, as it did, if he'd have taken the Bradley fight it was just less likely to go wrong, as he would have spent less time waiting for shit to go wrong in basic terms. Me and others said this may come back to bite him and it did

Every promoter would make Harrison-Haye on PPV if they could, doesn't make it right and this has been proved to be the wrong decision, as I said it was understandable, but its tempting fate almost



robpalmer135 said:


> *BOOM!*


Not really, see above.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Jones was hyped up today, pushed Brook at the weigh in and everything. Probably all those fizzy drinks he'll be having. Once he went back to his hotel and had his kebab and chips dinner he'll have calmed down.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Im not specifying that it had to be snow, but just on probability if you are waiting 90 days for a fight rather than 50 or whatever that's 40more days for something to go wrong, like I said when he first rejected Bradley, I said something could go wrong and he'd end up with nothing and that's what happened, it doesn't make me a psychic its fairly common in boxing, hence my belief he should have just grabbed the first shot he got, if he wanted a belt


This would maybe have some weight to it if Bradley had ended up fighting December 14th. He didn't fight until March 16th.

Another thing to note. The fight was proposed for 8 weeks after the Saldivia fight. You would have got Brook to fight Tim Bradley with a 7-8 week training camp?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Jones was hyped up today, pushed Brook at the weigh in and everything. Probably all those fizzy drinks he'll be having. Once he went back to his hotel and had his kebab and chips dinner he'll have calmed down.


you ever heard the story about Carson Jone's misses?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> you ever heard the story about Carson Jone's misses?


No? Do tell. :yep


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Im not taking credit, it happens all the time in boxing, im not (nor was I at the time) the only person who said he shot take the first shot lest something happen in the time he was waiting around, as it did, if he'd have taken the Bradley fight it was just less likely to go wrong, as he would have spent less time waiting for shit to go wrong in basic terms. Me and others said this may come back to bite him and it did
> 
> Every promoter would make Harrison-Haye on PPV if they could, doesn't make it right and this has been proved to be the wrong decision, as I said it was understandable, but its tempting fate almost
> 
> Not really, see above.


You are taking credit and the example you gave was a poor one. Nobody will ever manage a fighters career based on the possibility of him getting injured. It would be stupid!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> No? Do tell. :yep


Got arrested for giving a blow job to one of Kerry Hope's mates at the hotel after the Byrne fight.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

lol is that true rob


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> This would maybe have some weight to it if Bradley had ended up fighting December 14th. He didn't fight until March 16th.
> 
> Another thing to note. The fight was proposed for 8 weeks after the Saldivia fight. You would have got Brook to fight Tim Bradley with a 7-8 week training camp?


If Brook had agreed why wouldn't he have fought? And yes why not? Brook has been pissing about for too long as it is, and frankly needs to be kept busy before he gets hold of a Milk Tray or ten. With so many fringe world (generous) fights if he's not ready now he will never be and the Saldivia fight was hardly that, it was less intense than a pads session, so it would have basically been a continuation of a camp with all the fitness done already


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> You are taking credit and the example you gave was a poor one. Nobody will ever manage a fighters career based on the possibility of him getting injured. It would be stupid!


I am not taking credit, I am saying I was proved right, which I was weirdly. Im not saying manage like he'll be injured, im saying if you want a shot take it or anything could happen, examples of which litter boxing history


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Got arrested for giving a blow job to one of Kerry Hope's mates at the hotel after the Byrne fight.


That is amazing if true, how did you find that out? is she still with Carson


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Got arrested for giving a blow job to one of Kerry Hope's mates at the hotel after the Byrne fight.


:lol:

Looks like Carson isn't the only who loves to shove shit in their mouth when they know they shouldn't.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I thought Mosley did really well against Cano considering inactivity and general shot-ness. He could still beat Brook.


He probably could as Brook isn't slick or black enough to beat Mosley if he can put in his best, but it's still a shit fight. I can't get anyone wanting to see Mosley at this point.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Got arrested for giving a blow job to one of Kerry Hope's mates at the hotel after the Byrne fight.


Is oral sex against the law in London?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Is oral sex against the law in London?


In a public toilet it is.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Well I didn't see it personally, but I have heard the story from enough different people to see value in it. Apparently she was fair game both times they came over.

Not sure if Carson Jones is aware. Maybe thats what Brook said to him at the weigh in and thats why he kicked off. 

Imagine that gay Brook voice telling you that your missed has sucked of a domestic gatekeepers mate after you drew with Dean Bryne. You would wanna smash him up!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> In a public toilet it is.


Oh my... that is classy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> If Brook had agreed why wouldn't he have fought? And yes why not? Brook has been pissing about for too long as it is, and frankly needs to be kept busy before he gets hold of a Milk Tray or ten. With so many fringe world (generous) fights if he's not ready now he will never be and the Saldivia fight was hardly that, it was less intense than a pads session, so it would have basically been a continuation of a camp with all the fitness done already


thats not how boxers work. the Bradley fight only came on the table a few weeks before the Saldivia fight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Oh my... that is classy.


Yep....you are well middle class mate!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> He probably could as Brook isn't slick or black enough to beat Mosley if he can put in his best, but it's still a shit fight. I can't get anyone wanting to see Mosley at this point.


I think thats still a good fight.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> thats not how boxers work. the Bradley fight only came on the table a few weeks before the Saldivia fight.


Ye I know, its not how modern boxers or promoters work, but imo they should do, in this case it would have worked out better for Brook as he was tempting fate (I don't believe in fate shit just a turn of phrase) by waiting longer for a fight neither the champion nor the champions promoter wanted, then the champion shockingly got injured whilst Floyd was negotiating opponents or whatever. Like I say im not trying to take credit or whatever, it was a prediction I and others made, and a fairly safe one when it comes to the murky world of boxing negotiations and sanctioning bodies


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Well I didn't see it personally, but I have heard the story from enough different people to see value in it. Apparently she was fair game both times they came over.
> 
> Not sure if Carson Jones is aware. Maybe thats what Brook said to him at the weigh in and thats why he kicked off.
> 
> Imagine that gay Brook voice telling you that your missed has sucked of a domestic gatekeepers mate after you drew with Dean Bryne. You would wanna smash him up!


fuck me Carsons a nice guy as well :-( whats his wife look like?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Is Carson Jones' missus over for this fight? If so then anyone whose going tomorrow night make sure you keep an eye out, you could have yourself a great old night.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Ye I know, its not how modern boxers or promoters work, but imo they should do, in this case it would have worked out better for Brook as he was tempting fate (I don't believe in fate shit just a turn of phrase) by waiting longer for a fight neither the champion nor the champions promoter wanted, then the champion shockingly got injured whilst Floyd was negotiating opponents or whatever. Like I say im not trying to take credit or whatever, it was a prediction I and others made, and a fairly safe one when it comes to the murky world of boxing negotiations and sanctioning bodies


But your not taking credit for it!atsch

If this situation happened 1000 times over they would still make the same choice. Alexander with 5 weeks more to train, 3x the money and no options. I am done with this conversation now!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

fucking hell! did you tweet this @PaulieMc?

EBOXINGNEWS ‏@EBOXINGNEWS 16m
Iv just heard a rumor, Carson Jones Wife got caught giving one of Kerry Hope's mates a blowjob when he fought shit against dean bryne !


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> fucking hell! did you tweet this @PaulieMc?
> 
> EBOXINGNEWS ‏@EBOXINGNEWS 16m
> Iv just heard a rumor, Carson Jones Wife got caught giving one of Kerry Hope's mates a blowjob when he fought shit against dean bryne !


Didn't tweet, I texted him it laughing and he's gone and tweeted it obviously. I didn't tell him who told me though, don't worry. If Jones sees it and goes crazy let him do it at EBoxingnews lol.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> But your not taking credit for it!atsch
> 
> If this situation happened 1000 times over they would still make the same choice. Alexander with 5 weeks more to train, 3x the money and no options. I am done with this conversation now!


how am I taking credit for it? im saying i predicted it would prove to be a bad choice as something might happen, it did, im not saying i had any influence or that im a prediction guru.

Ye and they might be wrong 1000 times with Brooks track record, with someone like that you just have to take what youre given imo, that's all im saying


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Didn't tweet, I texted him it laughing and he's gone and tweeted it obviously. I didn't tell him who told me though, don't worry. If Jones goes mad and goes crazy let him do it at EBoxingnews lol.


I was more annoyed they pussied out and didn't put @carsonjones @Kellbrook @eddiehearn lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> how am I taking credit for it? im saying i predicted it would prove to be a bad choice as something might happen, it did, im not saying i had any influence or that im a prediction guru.
> 
> Ye and they might be wrong 1000 times with Brooks track record, with someone like that you just have to take what youre given imo, that's all im saying


Brook had never pulled out of a fight injured before.

I see that as taking credit and so have a few others in this thread.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I was more annoyed they pussied out and didn't put @carsonjones @Kellbrook @eddiehearn lol


Don't want him doing an Allegedly now do we lol? I have innocently asked him on Facebook though "Is your family coming over for this fight?"


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Don't want him doing an Allegedly now do we lol? I have innocently asked him on Facebook though "Is your family coming over for this fight?"


lol!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Yep....you are well middle class mate!


I didn't realise that was how we assessed class. Although, rich or poor, I'd never let a girl suck my knob in a public toilet*.

*Although there was a gorgeous waitress I was chatting with when i was having dinner in Shoreditch. She could have done anything she wanted to me, wherever she wanted.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Brook had never pulled out of a fight injured before.
> 
> I see that as taking credit and so have a few others in this thread.


no but he has discipline issues obviously, so if hes already fit for a previous fight (Saldivia) just keep him in the gym for a fight against a bigger name opponent who has picked him, rather than an opponent that doesn't want to fight him (nor do their promoter) sometime down the line, you're just asking for things to go wrong as i stated

but explain how I'm taking credit for the fight going wrong by predicting so? I don't take credit for Froch stopping Bute? i don't want to argue with you about this, im merely stating a series of events (my prediction through it coming to fruition and my reasoning at the time) nothing more nothing less


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Kell reckons reason its at a catch weight is he wasnt able to train on the foot properly till halfway through the camp but all is now 100%


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I didn't realise that was how we assessed class. Although, rich or poor, I'd never let a girl suck my knob in a public toilet.


Did you ever have the opportunity and turn it down?

I have on two occasions and both times they didn't finish the job!

When I was 17 and I met this girl at the park. She stopped after a few minutes and asked me "Is this the only reason you met up with me". Its really difficult to lie to somebody when your pants are around your ankles and they have your semi erect penis in there hand.

Then I was at a house party in Bath and I was getting with this Polish girl whos boyfriend had wanted to fight me the night before for speaking to her. She would suck my dick for about a minute and then get up and start talking absolute shit as she was so wasted. Then she started saying "Were in Bath, lets run the Bath" and I thought fuck this and left toilet to enjoy the rest of the party. One of my mates swooped in and fucked her bareback and caught and STD. #luckyescape


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> no but he has discipline issues obviously, so if hes already fit for a previous fight (Saldivia) just keep him in the gym for a fight against a bigger name opponent who has picked him, rather than an opponent that doesn't want to fight him (nor do their promoter) sometime down the line, you're just asking for things to go wrong as i stated
> 
> but explain how I'm taking credit for the fight going wrong by predicting so? I don't take credit for Froch stopping Bute? i don't want to argue with you about this, im merely stating a series of events (my prediction through it coming to fruition and my reasoning at the time) nothing more nothing less


just by mentioning that you predicted it you are taking credit for it. simples.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Did you ever have the opportunity and turn it down?
> 
> I have on two occasions and both times they didn't finish the job!
> 
> ...


Best line on the forum mate :lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> just by mentioning that you predicted it you are taking credit for it. simples.


so we're no longer allowed to mention correct boxing related predictions anymore?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Did you ever have the opportunity and turn it down?
> 
> I have on two occasions and both times they didn't finish the job!
> 
> ...


That is always my fear with those who are a little too willing - it's unlikely you're the first! Hanging around in bands meant I've had too many encounters with too many drunk girls. They can barely keep their booze in their mouth and, quite simply, my cock deserves better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> so we're no longer allowed to mention correct boxing related predictions anymore?


If you had just said "I think Brook/Hearn should have taken there chance and all other fighters should do the same" then fair enough you are entitled to that opinion no matter how much myself and others disagree. The fact you keep mentioning that you predicted it is taking credit.

Theres been plenety of times where I have had a gut feeling fights wouldn't happen for whatever reason. I got a feeling Haye v Fury won't take place Sep 28th, if that turns out to be the case I won't keep bringing up the fact that I predicted it, and if it does take place nobody should hold it against me.

There is a skill to predicting fight results. I said countless times that Thompson would beat David Price again. As obvious as it was, that took skill. Your prediction didn't take any, it was just a piss in the wind.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> That is always my fear with those who are a little too willing - it's unlikely you're the first! Hanging around in bands meant I've had too many encounters with too many drunk girls. They can barely keep their booze in their mouth and, quite simply, my cock deserves better.


To true. Generally I had pretty high standards for myself back in the day.

My mate brought it up to me one day and I was like "Bro....don't be talking about my sidepiece"


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> If you had just said "I think Brook/Hearn should have taken there chance and all other fighters should do the same" then fair enough you are entitled to that opinion no matter how much myself and others disagree. The fact you keep mentioning that you predicted it is taking credit.
> 
> Theres been plenety of times where I have had a gut feeling fights wouldn't happen for whatever reason. I got a feeling Haye v Fury won't take place Sep 28th, if that turns out to be the case I won't keep bringing up the fact that I predicted it, and if it does take place nobody should hold it against me.
> 
> There is a skill to predicting fight results. I said countless times that Thompson would beat David Price again. As obvious as it was, that took skill. Your prediction didn't take any, it was just a piss in the wind.


:lol: you are the one that keeps bringing it up, i was right i mentioned i was right and would have left it at that!

You'd be entitled to, as you would be right when others weren't so in context you could mention that, otherwise half the discussion on here wouldn't happen

:lol: it was more than a piss in the wind, this shit always happens, it was an educated guess based on the history of boxing, and not a guess exclusive to me, many others said this would come back to bite them and it did


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=105739s&s=5

Mrs Jones

I would say a 7/10


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=105739s&s=5
> 
> Mrs Jones
> 
> I would say a 7/10


would (and apparently could) smash, feel for Carson though, out of interest mate who did you hear off? was it someone in the boxing world or a fan?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> would (and apparently could) smash, feel for Carson though, out of interest mate who did you hear off? was it someone in the boxing world or a fan?


both.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> both.


:-( poor carson man, he must know anyway if she got arrested


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Im not taking credit, it happens all the time in boxing, im not (nor was I at the time) the only person who said he shot take the first shot lest something happen in the time he was waiting around, as it did, if he'd have taken the Bradley fight it was just less likely to go wrong, as he would have spent less time waiting for shit to go wrong in basic terms. Me and others said this may come back to bite him and it did
> 
> Every promoter would make Harrison-Haye on PPV if they could, doesn't make it right and this has been proved to be the wrong decision, as I said it was understandable, but its tempting fate almost
> 
> Not really, see above.


You don't manage somebody by chucking them into the first opportunity that comes along. That's a nonsense.

There isn't a promoter in the world who would have done what you're suggesting. Serious, its lunacy.

You're basing a decision on factors that are negligent.

As for Haye Harrison, i dont know the numbers, but if the fighters made more money then that was the right decision too. Any clown who bought it, then thats their fault.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Don't want him doing an Allegedly now do we lol? I have innocently asked him on Facebook though "Is your family coming over for this fight?"


Ive just Dm'd Jones pointing him to this thread :lol:


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

icemax said:


> Ive just Dm'd Jones pointing him to this thread :lol:


(runs for cover)


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> (runs for cover)


I haven't because Im not a cunt...but there is a serious point. If the rumours are true then he probably already knows about it so why be a cunt trying to humiliate him by posting across twitter, if it isn't true then you've just caused a whole shit load of trouble for no reason. Its pretty childish either way


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Grant said:


> You don't manage somebody by chucking them into the first opportunity that comes along. That's a nonsense.
> 
> There isn't a promoter in the world who would have done what you're suggesting. Serious, its lunacy.
> 
> ...


But they were sat waiting for a shot, they get offered one and they turned it down thinking the had the luxury of a sure thing, which is almost never the case in boxing. He might not get another chance at a welterweight title, or any title, if that happens im sure he'll look back and regret it.

Im sure promoters wouldn't, but frankly they should as Brook now has fuck all and his career is on rewind, but whilst we have 4 belts we are going to get situations where promoters negotiate between sanctioning bodies and its bullshit

The factors may be negligent but it happens fairly often in boxing, all im saying is you cant rely on any sure thing, the unexpected is to be expected in boxing.

I can see your point and I understand what youre saying, I just said at the time he might regret it as he could end up with nothing and he did, like I said with the momentum he had and the discipline troubles hes apparently got, staying in the gym straight after the Saldivia war when he should have already been fit would have left 8 weeks of solid prep for Bradley, rather than making weight which I think is a better option


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

icemax said:


> I haven't because Im not a cunt...but there is a serious point. If the rumours are true then he probably already knows about it so why be a cunt trying to humiliate him by posting across twitter, if it isn't true then you've just caused a whole shit load of trouble for no reason. Its pretty childish either way


I didn't post it on twitter, someone I told in a text message after reading it on here did. Hardly my fault if he goes and does that is it?

Rob's the one who started the whole thing in the first place anyway, get mad at him.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I do feel a bit for Carson Jones on reflection if it's true. It seems like nothing to us to all laugh about it on here but this is a fella's life at the end of the day, Icemax is right. Maybe we should all just stop dragging it up and just focus on the fight?

Want to make it clear though, I didn't post this rumour on twitter. I didn't even know about it until Rob said it on this thread, you can see that a few pages back. I just texted it to EBOXINGNEWS who laughed his arse off and posted it himself so it's hardly my fault.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

> [email protected]
> @jabjabgrab123 heard it from a credible source who works for matchroom


Oh really? :lol:


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

whats all the commotion about


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

@Wallet?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> @Wallet?


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...nes-now-at-152&p=332837&viewfull=1#post332837


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...nes-now-at-152&p=332837&viewfull=1#post332837


cannot be true :rofl


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

Brooks Dad, Hearn & Brook have all said he is staying at 147.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Brooks Dad, Hearn & Brook have all said he is staying at 147.


Brook, his dad and his promoter would also probably say he's a world class fighter too though. I'll take what what they say with a pinch of salt for now.

And that's not me having a go at you for posting it.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

icemax said:


> I haven't because Im not a cunt...but there is a serious point. If the rumours are true then he probably already knows about it so why be a cunt trying to humiliate him by posting across twitter, if it isn't true then you've just caused a whole shit load of trouble for no reason. Its pretty childish either way


Agreed, it's all pretty distasteful, I think. It's the same as that thread where people have said who blocked them on Twitter. I can understand fans saying "Paul Smith is shit" on CHB but why would someone send him that on Twitter and abuse him until he blocks them? It just doesn't make sense to me. I don't know why someone would try to stir up shit by saying these things about Jones' wife, which is almost certainly bullshit.

If his wife didn't do that, why spread baseless, childish rumours? And if she did, why would anyone want to piss Jones off by bringing it up? It's cheap.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack said:


> Agreed, it's all pretty distasteful, I think. It's the same as that thread where people have said who blocked them on Twitter. I can understand fans saying "Paul Smith is shit" on CHB but why would someone send him that on Twitter and abuse him until he blocks them? It just doesn't make sense to me. I don't know why someone would try to stir up shit by saying these things about Jones' wife, which is almost certainly bullshit.
> 
> If his wife didn't do that, why spread baseless, childish rumours? And if she did, why would anyone want to piss Jones off by bringing it up? It's cheap.


Yeah I agree
I like a laugh and can push the limit with people's patience sometimes but they know I mean well.this was a low blow,offensive to all involved particularly Carson and his wife.if it was true and he knew why would he keep coming over to England as this is now his fourth planned trip
Carson jones is a likeable guy and boxer,true or not this is pretty tasteless


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Brook, his dad and his promoter would also probably say he's a world class fighter too though. I'll take what what they say with a pinch of salt for now.
> 
> And that's not me having a go at you for posting it.


That would be an opinion. This is stating a fact.

When the manager, promoter and fighter all say there gonna do something, and give a perfectly valid reasoning I think you should follow it?

How about a bet that Brooks next fight is at 147 and he makes the limit?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

Jack said:


> Agreed, it's all pretty distasteful, I think. It's the same as that thread where people have said who blocked them on Twitter. I can understand fans saying "Paul Smith is shit" on CHB but why would someone send him that on Twitter and abuse him until he blocks them? It just doesn't make sense to me. I don't know why someone would try to stir up shit by saying these things about Jones' wife, which is almost certainly bullshit.
> 
> If his wife didn't do that, why spread baseless, childish rumours? And if she did, why would anyone want to piss Jones off by bringing it up? It's cheap.


I dont think Jones reads CHB which is why I was happy to say it on here.

Suprised thats European Boxing News tweeted it. If they want to be taken seriously as a boxing website there going the wrong way about it. Mind you they release those youtube videos which are just people swearing in every other word.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I dont think Jones reads CHB which is why I was happy to say it on here.
> 
> Suprised thats European Boxing News tweeted it. If they want to be taken seriously as a boxing website there going the wrong way about it. Mind you they release those youtube videos which are just people swearing in every other word.


I was reading that twitter, he seems like a clown


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I dont think Jones reads CHB which is why I was happy to say it on here.
> 
> Suprised thats European Boxing News tweeted it. If they want to be taken seriously as a boxing website there going the wrong way about it. Mind you they release those youtube videos which are just people swearing in every other word.


Yeah, I know, mate. I think there's a pretty big difference between talking shit on here and personally messaging a fighter with these things. Banter on here is fine but I don't think it's right to spread these things on a site like Twitter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

cheekyvid said:


> I was reading that twitter, he seems like a clown


Makes me laugh. The other day I was listening to the Nutjob podcast. Generally its pretty good but its got that Andy Patterson moron on there. They were talking about Boxing pundits and commentary and he complained about every single one, to the point where he even got excited about it, and every other word he said was a swear word.

So this guy thinks he can do a better job...but he cannot even formulate a sentance!


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

I think we can all agree, the stuff about Carson's wife is in poor taste.

That being said I think I speak for everyone when I say: PICS!!!!!! :fire


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> I didn't post it on twitter, someone I told in a text message after reading it on here did. .


Thats OK then :-(


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

icemax said:


> Thats OK then :-(


Not my fault if he got over-zealous and posted it thinking it was funny mate, I didn't tell him or encourage him too. I just texted him it because I I read it on here and thought it was proper random.

I agree with what people are saying like, messaging Jones about it is taking a bit far. I did ask him on facebook "is your family coming over?" to be a bit sly but I realise it was bit tasteless now and have since deleted it (he didn't answer back and may not have clicked on to what I meant anyway).


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> That would be an opinion. This is stating a fact.
> 
> When the manager, promoter and fighter all say there gonna do something, and give a perfectly valid reasoning I think you should follow it?
> 
> How about a bet that Brooks next fight is at 147 and he makes the limit?


It's not a "fact" - it's something that can easily change.

And no. I don't give two shits enough about Kell Brook to bet on anything relating to his fights. Don't think he's owt special, and don't particularly care who he fights in his "honest, mates, this is the last fight before a world title fight" fight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> It's not a "fact" - it's something that can easily change.
> 
> And no. I don't give two shits enough about Kell Brook to bet on anything relating to his fights. Don't think he's owt special, and don't particularly care who he fights in his "honest, mates, this is the last fight before a world title fight" fight.


Notice you resonded to this after the yesterdays fight lol!

If you don't care, why do you bother commenting in Kell Brook threads? You seem to comment on things you "don't care about" quite often?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Notice you resonded to this after the yesterdays fight lol!
> 
> If you don't care, why do you bother commenting in Kell Brook threads? You seem to comment on things you "don't care about" quite often?


Because I wasn't on here until after the fight to avoid spoilers. "Lol"!

I'll comment on what I want. Not caring enough about Brook to bet on him or thinking highly of him doesn't mean I won't pass comment.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Because I wasn't on here until after the fight to avoid spoilers. "Lol"!
> 
> I'll comment on what I want. Not caring enough about Brook to bet on him or thinking highly of him doesn't mean I won't pass comment.


Uuuuummmm yeh it does!


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Uuuuummmm yeh it does!


Well, until you become admin I'll post how I like. Kthanxbai.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Well, until you become admin I'll post how I like. Kthanxbai.


So next week?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> So next week?


I'd never post here again if you were given that level of authority. Inmates shouldn't run the asylum, and you're straightjacket material.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

@Jay @Wallet.

Lets speed up the process boys!


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

:conf


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@robpalmer135 would be the worst mod ever. Even worse than Jenna on ESB.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> @robpalmer135 would be the worst mod ever. Even worse than Jenna on ESB.


harsh.....


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> harsh.....


But true.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> But true.


banning people because they didn't join your prediction league after it was explained "my mum has cancer I don't have time".....I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> banning people because they didn't join your prediction league after it was explained "my mum has cancer I don't have time".....I wouldn't go that far.


I'd still vote for @Jenna if it was put to a vote.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> banning people because they didn't join your prediction league after it was explained "my mum has cancer I don't have time".....I wouldn't go that far.


I don't really think that was Jenna.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Jenna was fecking awful, I don't think Rob would be that bad but I wouldn't support his bid either, sorry Rob.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Jay said:


> I don't really think that was Jenna.


It was.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Hmmmmm whats this?

Jonsey = CHB Mod??? 

Shall be a dark day in the history of the earth.

Mankind has fallen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

cheekyvid said:


> Jenna was fecking awful, I don't think Rob would be that bad but I wouldn't support his bid either, sorry Rob.


I would never wanna do it. Was just trying to wind up Batklit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Hmmmmm whats this?
> 
> Jonsey = CHB Mod???
> 
> ...


Hi Duffy


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Hi Duffy


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I would never wanna do it. Was just trying to wind up Batklit.


Poor attempt tbh.

@Jenna EVT R5 @robpalmer135

How's that for EVT, @Markyboy86?


----------

